# Topic: Anyone at Hammersmith ?? Part 8



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Girls 

  

pam xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Our   Hall of Fame!

       

LADIES IN A CYCLE       
Springes (Sophia) - still down regging
Mrs GG (Helen) - down regging, scan on 11 April
Loujane (Lou) - started stimming 28/3
CharlieT - EC on 10 April

LADIES HAVING OTHER TREATMENT 
dsmlink (Sarah) - recovering from surgery 

LADIES IN 2WW   
Rachael testing 7 April  
Sho (Sarah) testing 14 April  


FOLLOW UPS   
Reena -  
Here's Hoping -  


LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY  
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Nicolah - taking a break after laparotomy
Nedney - next step?
Clairol - back operation 6 Jan, next cycle April (?)
Almamay (Katie) -next  cycle May/June
Giraffe - Organising NHS funding
Kelly - waiting for first consultation
Zora -  Having myomectomy
Meila - taking time before next go

MUMMIES TO BE      
Betty M - One wonderful heartbeat
Shamrock - One wonderful heartbeat
Vicky - One wonderful heartbeat
Cheery - EDD - 24 May currently taking it easy
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the action list Katie. I am starting d/regging on 28 March. I have been pretty successful in wishing away the first quarter of the year so far!

Zora, did you have a review today? I hope it went well. We are off to Rome next Thursday. Its the 3rd time we will have been. I'm worried we are turning into old farts who holiday in the same place, we go to Edinburgh, Rome, Tuscany and the Maldives (god we sound middle class!). I imagine we are probably going to go to our favourite restaurants again and this fantastic ice cream shop near the Trevor fountain. Amazing ice cream with flavours like, pear, meringue, liquorice, chocolate and lemon. and it comes with a blob of cream on the top.  The shop is open until 1am, we went twice a day the last time. I am drooling just thinking about it. I must stop talking about ice cream now.

Very best if luck today Reena and Vicky, we are all cheering you on.

Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie sweetheart, I wish there was something I could say to help you. how are you feeling cold-wise? Did it turn into a stinker?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Katie - sorry you are feeling low. The waiting to start is always so difficult.

Helen - lucky you off to Rome! We are the same but we end up always going to France - we branched out last year and went to scily which I can't recommend highly enough.

Reena - thinking of you for tomorrow. Just to confuse on the aspirin issue there is a thread over on the Ask a nurse board where some people have been told not to take multivits and fish oil with aspirin - something to do with Vit K - I am taking all 3 so who knows!

Vicky - hoping to hear more great news from you later today.

Went to the GP today to tell her I had had a BFP so i can get my free prescriptions and she can get the ball rolling with UCH - assuming everything goes to plan they will want to see me from 8/9 weeks.  Hoping I haven't tempted fate - with my FET the miscarriage happened the day my free prescription card arrived. Feeling quite positive today for a change - must be because the sun is out!

Love to everyone
Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Well the relief........... the little heart is still beating and the baby has grown from 2mm to 7.9mm in one week and is bang on the size it should be for 7 weeks.  It was the lovely Shavani doing the scan in her 4 inch heels - which always impresses me - 2 inch heels and I feel like a drag queen - and I asked her to tell me it was alive as soon as she saw a heartbeat as I know I get really stressed when they concentrate hard and say nothing.............  Now discharged from the Wolfson which I feel very sad about as it has sort of become 2nd home over the last few months. Phew phew phew
Reena - all the very best tomorrow - everything crossed for you.
Love to everyone -
a slightly dazed and amazed Vicky x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello ladies, my my you can    !!!

Well is been a little bit of a rocky road for me    My sickness got really bad and by Saturday I was admitted to hospital    I've just been released this eveing after 7 litres of saline and buckets of anti-sickness and antacids... nightmare!!! 

The positive thing is babba has shown now ill effects and he just bounced along merrily throughout, much to the amusement of the midwives!    typical bloke eh?!?!  

Now I'm back on bed rest and a very light diet, with a trip to the GP every day for Keytone checks before going back to hossie next week.

So there it is... a bit of a nightmare journey but I managed to escape relatively unscathed!  Sorry no personals, my brain can't quite get round things at the moment but I promise to be more attentive  

Take care one and all,

Cheery xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Been a mad day at work but kept my mind off tomorrow. Great news Vicky re your scan 
Cheery - glad to hear all ok, make sure you relax!

Zora - hope your appt was productive and you got the answers you need

Betty, this whole aspirin take/not take is sooo confusing, i am just not sure what to doo

Nervous re tomorrow, i really feel like i have been on a rollercoaster ride the last few months, each stage has something more for me to stress and worry about

any tips on the period in between EC and ET apart from pulling my hair out and biting my nails!

Helen, i love Rome - am very envious of you!

Katie, the time will soon pass and then you will be like me (hopefully not!) and stressing all the time!

just again wanted to say thanks for all listening and being here

love reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh Cheery how awful. Is there anything they can recommend  to make you feel better. What do they think the problem is ? Hope you are resting up now and feel better tomorrow
Reena good luck for tomorrow Between EC and ET all I can recommend is feet up good magazines and DVDS and good food .In other words take it easy .
Well had my review today and was not good. Was Mr.M's last day of private consultation ubt he will be doing NHS until August .
Bascially told me not worth doing IVF anymore. Getting on in age chances are little. Really a lot to come to terms with not got my head around it yet. Was just about getting better from BFN news but of course been setback again. Going on holiday in a couple of weeks to get a break from the whole thing. 
Hope the news is better for others.Take care


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning 

Zora  -  how shocking for you.... I am so sorry.  A holiday seems like a really good idea.  Hope you manage to rest hun.
Sal -  where are you moving from/to?
Cheery - that all sounds very unpleasant...... hope you are feeling a bit better.
And you too Katie - Barcelona sounds fun. Ole.
And Helen - I think I know the ice cream shop you mean....wonderful - although I was there 25 years ago  How did I get so old 
Reena - good luck today - hope it all goes really well for you.  I think Zora is spot on with her advice for the gap - absolutely ideal.
Katie - hope you too are feeling better.  The waiting in all this is so tough isn't it...... and big thank you for our hall of fame.
Betty how are you feeling?
Hello to everyone else
love Vicky x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm finally on the Hammersmith waiting list.  Yippee at last!

Just thought I'd let you all know my referral has now been accepted and I've checked with funding and they said it's all ok and I've now been passed to Gyne so give it a couple of days for them to get me on there system and I'll be able to phone and make an appointment.  

So I know have to wait 13 weeks for my first consultation, but I'm just so glad I'm finlay in the system rather then stuck in limbo.

Zora, I really hope you have a great Holiday.  After new like that, it's a great idea to get away for a bit just to rest and hopefully take your mind off it all even if it's only for a short time.

I'm sorry to hear your not feel to well Katie, I hope you feel better soon and before you know it it will be July.  I can't believe were in March!!

I'm struggling with AF.  I haven't had one since November and I'm all over the shot with it.  I've been taking Oil of evening Primrose and Star Flower oil 500g tablets and it's been keeping my Hormone balance in tact this time.  The last time i went 6 months with out AF I had to be signed of work for 3 weeks because of stress.  I really couldn't control my self at all, but this time I've had no probelms with my Hormone level at all.  I'm just really worried there's something wrong as I'm struggling to get AF, but my HSG results were fine and it showed my left tube was working!!

I hope everyone else is well xx

Kelly


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That must have been such a blow Zora. I hope you are ok. Have you thought about getting a 2nd opinion from another clinic? Maybe ARGC who, it sounds like, take quite an aggressive approach to their cycles with tons of bloods and monitoring? Just a thought if you feel you are not ready to give up just yet?

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks all for all your well wishes. My head is still spinning. Although I was told IVF is not for me also told not to give up yet .Possibly myo to help implantation then 'leave it to nature',or even IVF ? Totally confused. The thing that really got me that I was told a poor responder is a poor responder no dose or difference of drugs acupuncture or nutrition will help Will be going for a second opinion as it's there's too much at stake.
Kelly don't worry if there's a gynae problem they'll find it at Hamm it's only if there isn't that there's a problem !!


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Zora,  I'm hoping it's just a case my tubes are to damaged and that's the problem as that's what they think it is at the moment.  Like you said it's better to have a problem, find it and work with it then not have one! 

I agree with Helen and i think you should get a 2nd opinion, they do say a change is as good as a rest and maybe a different clinic and a new light on it will be positive for you x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Evening ladies

Just a quick email to say EC happened today, was pretty busy in theatre, arrived at 7AM but didnt go in till 11am!  Thought of you Betty as i did get asked my date of birth several times, was absolutely starving by the time i came round!

All seemed ok in terms of retrieval, they managed to get 6 eggs, and am now praying and keeping everything crossed for the next couple of days. 

Due to go for ET on Friday

Zora, read your note and wanted to say please dont give up, i think it is def. worth considering another clinic, the guy i see for acupuncture says that alot of women who are unsuccesful at their clinic go to ARGC where they are successful. Am really thinking of you


hi to everyone else

love reenax


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done Reena,
6 eggs hooray - sending you lots of sticky vibes and multiplying cells........ Fingers crossed  - well done you.
Thanks for letting us know - you have been thought about a lot today 
Love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies

Zora - I'm really sorry about your review consultation. It may be that there are other ways forward like the myomectomy - it could do the trick and get those embies to implant. As we always say it only takes one. A second or even a third opinion would be a good idea - I know people rave about ARGC but they seem to focus so much on the tests and so little on the person but I'm sure you will make the right decision for you.  Rest up on your holiday - you deserve some good times after the past weeks. 

Vicky - WOO HOO!! Are you going to Queen C's for your ante-natal care?

Cheery - you poor thing.  Hope the anti-sickness stuff works for you. 

Katie - sorry you are still under the weather. Are your temps still high on your chart? Didn't realise you were from NYC - how could you bear to leave such a great place? 

Reena - Congratulations and lots of     that they are doing their stuff tonight.

Kelly - Congrats for being in the system at last.  Cant help on the lack of AF as have always been super-regular.

Helen  - last time I was in Rome I was 7 - think I should go again!

Hello to everyone else too.
Love
Betty x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Zora, I just want to reiterate what Katie said. a second opinion is always worth it. You don't want to go 6 months or a year when you start to feel a little bit better, and then ask yourself what if you'd tried somewhere else. I know ARGC have a very good reputation, but I have heard that they tend to restrict who they treat to people with a low FSH level. I don't think they treat people with a FSH level over 11, but that is hearsay. Definitely find out for sure, and they do have excellent results. Woking Nuffield also have escellent results, but it takes ages to get seen. I really hope you are able to pick yourself up after this bad news and find a solution, or peace.

Reena, I'm really glad EC went ok. I thought it would be much much worse that it actually is as well. I too had to wait 100 hours before getting seen as well.

As for me...Off we go tomorrow morn!! I just hope he's remembered how to stick it me  ( that's our joke for giving me jabs!) Went for reflexology today and that has really relxed me ready for the off. I'm going to get some relaxation  CD's as well because I am probably the most obsessive person I know. I suppose I'll up the protein level as per Colonel Zita as someone called her, very appropriately. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope you are not feeling too rough Reena. What are you planning on doing from now work wise? Are you taking some time off?

Good luck tomorrow Sho, exciting stuff. You will soon be waking up reaching for the needle and doing it in your sleep again... no, I didn't quite manage that with my 40mm needles the last time!!

Thats good news Vicky, have you allowed your self to relax a bit now and enjoy it?

Katie, I havent been to work since Thursday, my cold turned into a shocker. Hope yours is under control and you feel better tomorrow. 

You haven't said how you are feeling recently Betty, are you ok? Any symptoms?

Kelly. Some other girls I have chatted to have their Afs controlled by the pill before starting a cycle. Im not sure how this cycle works exactly but worth looking into?

I'm sure you haven't been able to think about anything else today Zora. I hope you can switch off and relax a little bit tonight. I have heard the wait to get an appointment at ARGC is around 2 months if you are thinking of them for another opinion. I have looked into them a bit as I think if we are unsuccesful at HH again we are going to go there.

I had a trying day today with Renault garage on the A40. Can you believe they charged us £170 last week for fitting a new alarm siren, only to find out today that they hadn't actually fitted it but just ripped out the old one and told us the new one was switched to silent!! Dh was fuming especialy when I left him to deal with the young whippersnapper salesboy over the phone as I couldnt face it. Garages, what a nightmare.

I did a good job of coughing and spluttering on my first day back at work today... nicely set up to have another day off tomorrow I think.

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Reena, congrats on the 6 eggs - there'll be doing their thing now so get some sleep and rest before the ET.  

Zora, so sorry to hear the news - I can only add to the other girls - get a second opinion.  I would definitely try one of the other consultants at HH and at least one other clinic - everyone does rave about ARGC and I must admit I've been tempted.  My friend is going to start a cycle there soon so I'm watching with interest.  41 is not too old so don't give up just yet.  Enjoy the holiday as you so deserve it and enjoy being together.

Cheery, sorry to hear you've been ill but also glad to hear the little one is being completely unaffected and unsympathetic - it's his perrogative.  Take care hun, not long now.

Sho, good luck tomorrow - enjoy being sticked - I think!

Sal, hope you are OK and all things are on plan for the move - will you stay with HH?

Helen, have a fab time in Rome - I'm off to Sheffield to see the folks on Friday night - doesn't sound quite as much fun!

Katie, hope you are feeling a bit better - Barcelona should cheer you up a little.  Know what you mean about ups & downs.  I thought I was coping OK but all of a sudden this week I've started to get upset about the whole bloody thing again - maybe because I'm surrounded by friends/women at work who are pregnant or chat endlessly about their kids.  DH being lovely and is trying to book some weekends away so we have something to look forward to in the short term as probably won't get a proper hols until June time.  You hang in there - any news on Kiev - have you thought about squeezing in a FET as you have so many frosties around Europe!??

Anyway, must go & pack as out tomorrow night.

Love to all the other ladies and hope you are keeping warm - I find sitting on the radiator helps.

Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
You have been busy posting - hard to keep up! 

Reena, great news about your 6 eggs!  Hope you are getting plenty of rest and relaxation beofre ET tomorrow.  Hope your embryos are nicely dividing today   

Sho, good luck starting the jabs today   , hope all goes smoothly - do you get DH to do them for you? We normally share them but have to say i often felt more confident doing them myself!! 

Kelly, good to hear from you and that you are now in the system.  Hopefully not too long to wait now. Well done on all your hard efforts making it happen

Vicky, great to hear that little beanie is growing so quickly.  Will you be transferring to QC now? 

Jayne, hope you got to spend some of your hard earnt wages and that not all going on the carpet!! Ive been doing some extra hours over the last couple of months so know the feeling when you suddenly have more cash and desperate urge to spend! 

Katie, sorry you are feeling down.  it must be so frustrating with all the waiting.  Hope the trip to Barcelona provides a welcome distraction 

Helen, Rome sounds lovely.  Never been there but do love Italy.  Sounds just what you need before you start treatment again 

Betty,  how you feeling?  When is your first scan? 

Sal, how are things with you?

Zora, hope you feeling little better.  good to chat yesterday and hope to see you soon 

hello to everyone else, hope you all doing Ok. 

My news is that we have decided to stay at Hammersmith for a bit longer!  Saw Mr Trew yesterday and this morning have booked in to have surgery on 3rd April.  He will attempt to treat hydrosalpinx, laser any obvious endo that is not too risky and do another hysteroscopy.  Decided against an endo specialist in the end as main purpose of surgery at moment is to improve IVF chances rather than pain management.  We will then probably start another IVF end of May.  Mixed feelings as it is positive and a way forward but also means going back on that rollercoaster again! 

Anyway, keep you posted.  
Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there

Sarah my husband does do my jabs, he's actually very good, and I take far too long over it when I've done it myself. i see Mr Trew as well, and he seems pretty fare and realistic, so hopefully you'll do ok with him.

thinking of you Reena. When is your transfer?

Jab went well today so the next thing is the suppression scan on my birthday would you believe!! hopefully I won't have to supress any longer than the two weeks and will get on with the stimming.

Is anyone else furious with the new phone system at Hammersmith. 3 days I've been trying to get hold of a doctor regarding another prescription and why I've been changed onto Puregon. I preferred the old system.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sho well done on starting. Just a quick hint. The old number for the doctors office still works -02083838186


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Reena - thinking of you. 
Well done Sho - exciting starting a cycle 
Sarah - well done getting your surgery booked.   - I took a letter from my gp into QC's after the 2nd scan and am now in the system.  Thanks for asking.
Hope all you gorgeous Hammersmith Gals are doing well,
Much love,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena good luck today.Well done on the 6 eggs  -


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say Good Luck to Reena today.
Hope ET goes well, thinking of you


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I just wanted to say good luck Reena hope all goes well today for you x

Also thanks for the advice Helen, I did speak to my doctors about this before, but they told me not to use the pill while were trying for a baby, but once i see the con at HH I'm hoping they will give me some more advice and also look into the problem for me.

Kelly


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Kelly
I think its used as part of the short protocol. I'm sure there will be info on SPs on here that will have the right info.

Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Zora  thanks very much for the tip, but unfortunately it didn't stop me nearly losing it this afternoon on the phone to Hammersmith. 5 days I've been trying to get through and nothing!!! I've been trying the option to get throgh to the doctors, and it has just been going to the voice mail that won't let you leave a message, then today, finally in a queue. "You are 5th in the queue...you are 4th in the queue...you are thrid in the queue. then they bloody cut me off and sent me to the bloody voice mail again 

Furious!!!!! so went to reception who should have passed on a message to get one of the doctors to ring me back, and she was very apologetic, who then tells me she wil  pass the message on....definitley.

so mracle of miracles someone rings. who then tells me Ineed to keep taking buserelin for two weeks... so i said "look! i know what to bloody take, I'm simply trying to get a repeat prescription because serono don't do Puregon they only do Gonal F, and I need Puregon. Therefore I need another prescription so i can get some." She says " Oh you can't get Puregon from Serono they only so Gonal F!.... Is it just me or what. So I said in the very quiet voice your mum used to use when you showed her up in the shops.... "I know that. I just want a repeat prescription to collect from you, with Puregon on it. That is all." Oh yes she says I can do that for you.

Bloody hell!!!!! I had to ask if I was speaking to a doctor I was that furious. I couldn't believe she was being so slow.

Surely the sreaded buserelin can't be kicking in after two days. I haven't had symptoms off it before. No. I think I was just pi***d off with Hammersmith, and quite rightly I think. 5 days waiting for a return of phone call is a bit too long don't you think?


Well jabs are going just fine. I nearly forgot it this morning actually. Reena, I hope it all went well today and that the 2WW goes quickly for you love xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh dear sho I sympathise. I get into a right state when waiting to get through to anyone especially when on a cycle.Sorry the other number didn't work it worked for me but as you say there were times when they weren't available and you can't leave a message.Glad it got sorted in the end.After a bit of  
If you're in need of a feel -good protein snack my top tip is 2 wholemeal toasts with baked beans and emmental cheese on top 
Reena hope all went well and you are resting up.Colonel Zita says no housework which wsa a great excuse for me  
Katie and Sarah thanks again for all your supportive phoine calls and messages you really got me through last week
Thanks everyone for your advice I really would be lost without FF. I've almost decided (gonna think about it while on hols) to have the myo and then go to Lister for a second opinion on IVF. They specialise in over -40s and may be willing to try different drug or dose. Might not make any difference but at least then I can't say what -if.My FSH has always been under 10 but after all this treatment it may go up so don't want to wait around at ARGC in case. Also they don't do any gynae ops there.
Hope everyone has a good weekend
HH -thanks for your message re: myo nice to know  others have survived it
Jayne - it's definitely stting on the radiator days !!


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Just a quick update from me.  Went for my scan yesterday and embryo is still there and measures 5.5mm with a nice strong heartbeat.  I was scanned by a sonographer this time and, just incase anyone's interested, they've got rid of those horrible gynae chairs where you have to put your legs up for internal scans, and yesterday was the 1st day using those new ones which are much more dignified.  

So, I'm offically discharged from Wolfson, which was a bit emotional tbh as we've been going backwards and forwards there - literally, for the last few years.  My first ante natal apt is next Tuesday for booking in and I'll be seen by Diabetes Specialist and Consultant Gynae every 2 weeks.  I've been trying to catch up on everyone's progress in the last few days.  Glad your feeling a bit more upbeat Zora.  Enjoy your break and come back with renewed vigour, I know thats what I did when my 1st cycle failed last April and going away to think about it really helped formulise in my mind where I wanted to go from there. 

There aren't enough hours in the day!

Shamrock63


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies- how are you all?

Shamrock - congrats on being discharged! Where are you having your ante-natal care?  How are you feeling?

Sho - I'm sorry the phones have been such a pain.  I have to say I had terrible experiences with the old system and good ones with this but it is obviously just a case of luck of the draw. Time for a comment card I think - they need to know when the system goes wrong. Hope the D/reg goes well.  Keep drinking the water, eating to the protein and listening to those relaxation CDs!

Zora - sounds like you have a good plan worked out. Where have you decided to go on holiday?

Reena - hope it all went brilliantly today - sending lots of     for you.

Kelly - how are you doing? Do you have a date for your consultation?

Katie - hope you have a super time in Barcelona and that your aches and pains have gone so you can enjoy some lovely food and a luxurious hotel.

Vicky - hope you are feeling good - although I know I am desperate to feel sick as some sign something is going on!

Sarah - glad you have also decided on a plan and you have a date for the surgery.  

Jayne - hope you are feeling a bit cheerier.

Helen - what a nightmare with the garage - and I read somewhere that car mechanics have higher hourly rates than any other trade but in my experience least value.

Woo - Cheery - hope you two are both doing fine.

I have had to move my 6 wk scan from next Tuesday to Wednesday as DH announced he has to go to Dublin so one more day worrying about whether or not this whole pregnancy is a mirage. Not feeling sick yet but have bigger boobs which I am still constantly prodding and asking DH to inspect for changes. Also my work trousers are refusing to do up and the skinny jeans I bought before this cycle were a total waste of cash as I only managed about a month's wear out of them! Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Have super weekends ladies.
Love
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie enjoy Barcelona  wish I was going !I always pack at the last minute a bad habit a got into !! Hope your temperature stays high  If you patent a human hammock for the radiators let me know I'd be interested in that 
Betty  hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off Wed
Shamrock glad all is well. Must be weird leaving Wolfson. New chairs sounds interesting .


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Zora, Betty Katie, thanks for the sympathy and advise about the dreaded phones. That really was and auto rant the other day wan't it. I have left a card before regarding the phones, but this time I have thenumber of the service manager, and guess what, I can't get through!!!! Aaarrrgh. Actually it's kind of funny.

As for me, I'm fine just starting to get a bit stressy. My reflexologist has suggested that I don't see her while I'm down regulating because the actual act of reflexology is stimulating so she doesn't want to counteract anything that I'm taking, which is understandable but I would really like to go. I think I'm staying calm but deep down I might be a bit stressy already. However, I'm totally dure that it's about the IVF. I'm leaving my job and trying to start up a new career, which is very exciting but scary because I have always been employed and working for myself is exactly what I need. The flexibility around IVF should it not work this time, and flexibiltiy around baby if I do get lucky. Having said that it could be a really good distraction.

Reena Where are you? Don't leave us in suspense woman!!!!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
I don't know if this helps but Lorraine who sort of runs the place a bit really I think (but leaves on 17 March after 20 odd years) is on reception between about 7am and 8.30 is when the normal receptionists take over.  I waited once for 20 minutes for a doctor to answer the phone ..... she said the new system was put in place to make things better and they get driven a bit mad by the way the doctors seem able to walk past a ringing phone in their office without answering it 

Shamrock - I know what you mean about being discharged from the Wolfson - I actually cried - maybe its the hormones  but felt really sad to have to go somewhere new with no familiar faces.  Those new chairs do sound interesting.  I missed them by 2 days!

Betty - wouldn't worry about no nausea - my mum didn't get any during 2 pregnancies and then popped us out very easily and quickly at 38 and 41.  She looks at my as though I am an alien when I tell her I am feeling queezy.  Good luck on Wednesday 

Reena - wondering how you are and how it all went...... thinking of you.

Much love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Reena, any news?  Thinking of you and hoping all went well last week.  Hope you are putting your feet up now    
Hope everyone else doing well 
Sarah
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Nothing to report here - my scan is tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me!

Reena - thinking of you.  Hope everything went fine.

Katie - hope you are having a fabulous time in Barcelona. 

Hello everybody else as well. Been up since 6 as DH got up early for his flight to Dublin so DD insisted on getting up too. Gives me some time to surf I suppose!
Love
Bettyx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Betty - everything will be crossed for you this end.  Sounds like you get the fancy chairs too!
Much to you and all the Hammersmith gals,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena hope you are well     
Betty only one more sleep to go before scan . 
Hope all others are fine.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Decide it was time I gave something back to FF since I've taken a lot from it so I'm now a charter member and have lots of extra smilies.Bought FF  some of the books form the FF Amazon wish list website. What a civilised idea !!
Off to Kenya at the weekend .  .Can't wait
Contemplating op when I get back 
Cheery hope everything has settled down now and you are better. Wendy hope you are well
Jayne hope they're not working you too hard this week. what a lovely DH you have organising holidays !!
Katie hope you're having a fine time in Barcelona. 
 all again for all your support especially in the last few weeks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Have decided that since I am not allowed to go to reflexology for a week or so, I would take up Pilates to aid relaxation and keep me in some sort of shape. Oh my God!!! It isn't relaxing at all. I'm now a fully qualified contortionist!

As for treatment. Everything seems to be going pretty well. No symptoms as yet, but then i didn't have any with buserelin before. I suppose this is the calm before the storm.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Good luck Betty tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Zora, congratulations on becoming a charter member!! very impressed,  Have agreat holiday, hope you come back relaxed and refreshed.  have sent you a PM 

Sho, good to hear from you and that treatment is going well.  Pilates sounds fun - I do yoga and thats harder work than I expected!! When are you in for a scan? 

Hope everyone else Ok 

Sarah
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Suppression scan is the 16th March. Hopefully I'll be ready to move on. i have been the last two times.

what's happening with you at the moment?


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Sho 
Good luck for 16th - im sur you will be all ready for the next stage   
Im fine thanks - booked surgery at HH on 3rd April.  Mr Trew going to treat hydrosalpinx and possibly laser some endo if its easy to access,  then next IVF end of May? Fingers crossed for 4th time lucky!! Apparently the hydrosalpinx can reduce the success of IVF by 50% so hoping that 4th cyle will have much higher odds than previously
take care 
Hope you keep Buserelin-symptom free!
Sarah
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Ladies

Finally arrived in my office after my scan - I have one lovely little embryo with a strongly beating heart in its yolk sac measuring 3.9mm from crown to rump (whatever that is) which is just where it should be for 6 weeks.   DH and I are thrilled. Now onto another 2ww to the next scan. 

Saw Lorraine as well probably for the last time.  Prof Winston and the unit are giving her a big send off at the Cavalry and Guards Club in a couple of weeks which is justly deserved. The unit wont be the same without her. Sho - she asked me about the phones (unprompted) - they are monitoring the no of times the drs ignore them as they know they are a problem!!

Love to you all.

Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Fantastic news Betty.  What a relief for you and your DH.  Congratulations   
Did you get the smart new chairs - what are they like?
Really sad about Lorraine - haven't known her for long but she really made such a difference to my experience at te Wolfson.

Sarah - well done - thats very hopeful.

Hey Zora - great smilies - will you show us some more of the charter member ones?!

Sho - here's hoping to a completely Buserlin symptom free time.
Much to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats great news Betty, I hope you feel you can relax a little bit now? 

And good news about the surgery and next cycle Sarah. Something to focus on is good.

Hope you are feeling ok Sho, and not Buserelin bonkers!

I had a pretty quiet birthday on Tues ... particularly on the present front!, but musn't grumble as I have had a trip to Edinburgh and we are off to Rome tomorrow which will be lovely. Its all go on the medical front for us at the mo. DH's dad was diagnosed with bowel cancer this week and I have spent today trying to find out what is going on at the hosp as my in-laws and DH and his brothers are a bit fuddled understandably. 
Then I have got my own saga with a shoulder problem related to my rheumatoid arthritis... its all go I can tell you! A few days away will be good.
AF arrived today so we are definitely on for d/reging on 28 March...it is tantalisingly close.

Best wishes to everyone, particularly Reena.. hope things are going well.

Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sarah I had to hace a HCG recently and Mr Trew said there was a not very "convincing spill" on the left fallopian tube which I interpreted as blocked. I got all worried about it and spoke to one of the doctors there when I went to get my prescription and she said it was nothing to worry about because there  was evidence of an opening but they had to watch it didn't develop into a hydrosalpinx, so i'm interested to see that it may reduce success when they told me it wouldn't. Are there any symptoms I should look out for just in case. i'm glad your surgery is approaching. I suppose it will be uipon you before you know it and then hopefully success will come your way, fingers crossed.

Betty  Many congratulations on your good news. thanks for mentioning the bit about the doctors and their phones. I will be making a point of saying something when i go in to get my prescription in the week.

Not toop bad as far as I am conerned although i may have had a buerelin "episode" today in PC World.  I feel sorry for the young man on the end of that tiraid!! 
I think I must be getting very mature. A "friend " of mine had a baby today which was conceived with a coil fitted!! first baby was conceived whilst on the pill. I thought I might get upset, but I was pretty ok really. I hugged and kissed the new mum and dad and didn't want to cry or leave.  It may be something to do with the fact it is a pretty ugly baby really  Oh my, did I say that!!! I blame the buserelin.....


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Betty, great news, you and dh must be thrilled 

Helen, wishing you a great time in Rome, good time to get some relaxation in before tx starts 

Sho, I wouldnt worry too much about hydrosalpinx. I think its not quite clear the effect it has but they have found that women with considerable hydrosalpinx ie.  that shows up on ultrasound have reduced chances with IVF.  I was diagnosed a few years ago and over the years it has worsened as at my last IVF they noticed fluid during ultrasounds and this is thought to be significant and needing treatment 
I dont think there are any specific symptoms that Im aware of.  I have severe endo and so have all sorts of abdominal symptoms and pain but dont think any are specific to the hydro.  Im sure you will be fine.  Mr Trew seems to know his stuff.  

Reena, any news?!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing well.  

Sarah
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty well done on the scan . Great news
Helen have fun in Rome. Can't go wrong there-great choice of location
Sho - you made me laugh with that story about your friends' 'good looking ' baby .Keep up the humour we all need it. After a 'loss of sense of humour' I think mine is coming back now. Probably a lot to do with seeing the counsellor and having all my friends on this website.
Reena- thinking of you


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty what Fab news!!! Well done you, You must be thrilled.

Has anyone heard from Reena?
Thinking of you Reena! If our out there Reena please will you let us know you are ok.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

So sorry for not logging on sooner, our internet connection went down on sat and now am at my parents relaxing for a few days and this is the first day they have let me log on!!

Well got through last friday, had 2 embies replaced and was a bit of a nightmare as apparently my womb is slightly misaligned so took a while to get the embies in, was trying not to look at my husband's face and concentrate on the palm trees above so not to panic!

thank you so much for all your wishes, have been like a nervous wreck the first 2 days, worried that if i went to the loo too much they would pop out and all kinds of crazy things.

have been feeling a bit crampy the last couple of days so really not sure what is happening, as i know we all do just really hoping for a miracle and trying to stay positive. Have been thinking of you all 

will write a longer message tomorrow and catch up on all the threads

lots of love reena


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Reena - thanks so much for the update -  sending you much   and   and bubbles.
Glad you're okay 
love Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Good to hear from you Reena and that all Ok 
Hope you are taking things easy and having plenty of distractions - good books. mags, DVDs...
Are you taking time off work? 
Thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck    

Wendy, good to hear from you.  how is everyhting with you and babba? 

Sarah
x


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Reena: Well done!  Sending lots of healthy sticky-ness your way for the coming weeks.  I too had a lot of cramps after pg confirmation.  So much so that I actually phoned Wolfson and they asked me to come back for a scan as I was chewing Paracetamol.  Doctor told me it might be as a result of the Progesterone (Cyclogest) still in my system after the treatement cycle.  I still get them now at 8wks, but not half as bad.

Betty M:  Delighted to hear you've got one healthy embryo on board.  It is such a good feeling.  I live in Herts and will be getting my antenatal care at St Alban's City Hospital where I'll be seen on 1st and 3rd Tuesday of every month.  I'll probably have to deliver at Watford, which doesn't have a great reputation in Herts.  I've also found out they'll let me go to 39wks provided there's no problem, but won't induce me for fear of scar rupture from c/s in 2000.  I had about 1/4 pt of blood taken at booking in last Tuesday.  I did seem a bit surreal being at the ante natal clinic again (I attended the same one when pg with dd in 2000) and I'm still finding it hard to believe I'm actually pg.  Anyone else like this?  

Hope everyone else is well too 

Shamrock63


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

lovely to hear from you all, have missed you all! am off work due to go back next week and as you mentioned trying to keep myself occupied and my mind from zooming off in one million directions!

Betty congrats with the one embie, hope you are well


hubby is coming to visit this weekend so looking forward to having him around to stress out to!

wishing everyone else a relaxing weekend, stay warm as it's supposed to be cold out there

love reena and thanks again for the encouragement, it keeps me going more than you know


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Reena lovely to hear from you, Glad that all is well.
As for the cramps I still get them at 18 weeks pregnant so please try not to worry to much (Although I am pot calling kettle black here hahaha)

Sarah How are you hun? I am well thank you for asking and so far so good all is well with bubs, I can feel bubs moving around now which is lovely (although they are very small movements that could be mistaken for wind hahaha)
Have our 20 week scan a week on Wednesday so very excited and nervous about that.

Shamrock I am having my NCT classes in St Albans and will be having bubs at Watford general, I have to say that I have been nothing but impressed with the staff there so far, they are all lovely and can't do enough for you to help ease your mind.
I hadn't realised it didn't have a very good rep as we are quite new to the area.
I have 4 friends who have given birth there and all have nothing but good things to say about it.

I will let you know when I have had bubs there how I find it, But as I say so far I have been very happy there.

Hope that all is well with everyone else.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Wendy,
Did you get cramps all the way through - I just had some today - very mild but hard not to fear the worst.  Hopefully its just my body stretching but I do feel a bit anxious.......... was such a relief you read the first line of your post about the cramps.
Love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick hello to everyone
Reena 
HH- hope all is going well with stimming 
Loujane - have you started your cycle yet? Must be soon
Hope all is well with all Wendy,Cheery, Shamrock,Vicky and Betty 
Shamrock my mum is having an op in St.Albans hospital on Aoril 5th with be in touch nearer the time maybe we can meet for a tea or something if you happen to be there that day or the following ones  
Only 2 sleeps to go before holiday  
Hope everyone has a nice weekend
Vicky just for you as requested


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello, I haven't been on the site for quite some time.  I think I posted on this thread a month or so ago and then disappeared.  I find it quite hard to find the time to post, particularly when I am at work.  I have been keeping up with all your posts though and would love to join you.  

I am on my first IVF cycle.  I have done the buserilin for 18 days and since yesterday I have also been taking the puregon. I am doing fine with it all really and am feeling very positive but it sounds like the actual collection and transfer is a real test of strength!  I am having a blood test on monday and then will be told when to go in for a scan - probably Friday.  It doesn'r seem to be many scans though - I thought they would watch me more closely when I did IVF but it seems the same as when I did IUI.

Good luck to you all and I will try to log on more often.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome back Rachael.  For me the hard work was actually getting to EC as I am  poor responder .Try not to worry about the EC. They use either sedation or GA so you won't notice a thing. I found the ET 'magical' as this seemed to be  reaching the final stage which I didn't do first time. 
Sending you positive vibes      What are the new chairs we've heard so much about like ?


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you!  I think you are right - you have to cross each hurdle as you come to it otherwise it can overwhelm you a bit so I will look at the next one as being the blood test on Monday.  I have to say I noticed the chairs seemed new but that was all I noticed!  Maybe I was in a room that had an old one but I still put my legs in the silly leg rest things!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Everythings seems fine here. I should have started to bleed last night, but nothing which is a bit annoying. I don't want to have to wait another week before stimulating, but feel pretty good in general. I haven't had to do more that the standard two weeks down regulating before so if I do, it will be a new thing for me. I'm a bit cross with myself for not sticking a bit more igidly to a diet. I need to cut out the snacks and increase the protein. Must do better in this regard!!! colonel Zita woud not be impressed.

Reena it's good to see you. I hope you are managing to stay calm and that you get a great result.

Rachael welcome. For me, i find the Two week wait the hardest of all. The first two weeks drag for me on buserelin, but the stimmulating seems to fly by. I enjoyed the egg collection and transfer because it's that process of egg meeting sperm that is the whole point. It's great!! I hope it goes well.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for doing that Katie.
Zora - thanks for the smilies demo - I always wondered why there wasn't a fingers crossed - but there is! Have a wonderful break
Reena how are  you doing?  The 2WW is so tough isn't it?  And also a huge relief to have got that far.
Just a quickie for now but sending much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread.  I've been a voyeur for a few months and now I could really do with some support .  A bit of background info for you - DH and I are both 36 and have been ttc for 18 months.  I seem to be fine (famous last words) but DH has been diagnosed with antisperm antibodies and fluctuating count/motility etc. probably as a result of a sports injury. We started our first TX (IVF) at the beginning of Feb (oh how I wish we'd started trying years ago when we first got together - hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it?) and are now on the dreaded 2ww (Reena, I think I had EC and et on the same days as you so have been following your progress with interest).

Anyway..I just wondered whether any of you could give me some advice.  I've had AF pains since et which have gradually got worse.  Today I have some brown/reddish spotting (enough to notice when I wipe and also on a panty liner) very similar to that which I'd normally get just before full blown AF and my (.)(.) have completely stopped hurting.  I'm really worried that this is the start of AF and that it will all be over before I even get to the test date (this Wednesday)  Has anyone experienced this type of bleed and still got a BFP?

I'd really appreciate any advice you could give me.  Is it worth me ringing HH tomorrow?  Somehow I don't want to call them and waste their time if it's obvious that this has gone wrong.

Thanks for listening (or should that be reading!) and apologies that this post has been me, me me.

Miela.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Miela,
Welcome to HH thread.
I don't know if you have checked out the 2ww thread....... there are diaries there with people posting their experiences on a day to day basis....may be useful for you.  Lots of people get pmt signs and some bleeding whether through fertility treatment or naturally and get a BFP.  sorry can't be more helpful but send you lots of love and     and luck for Wednesday.
Keep posting.
Vicky x


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear all,

Have also been following all your post closely - but I haven't had anything interesting to post until now! 

*rachaelj * - we can be cycle buddies! I'm also going for my 1st puregon blood test tomorrow morning! Wishing you tonnes of success!

*Miela * - I think it's so cruel that mother nature gave BFP and AF such similar symptons. Why don't you try one of the early response pg tests (up to 4days before AF is due). Good luck!

A big hullo & best wishes to Zora, Reena, WendyWoo, Vicky R, Katie, Shamrock 63, Sarah, Helen, Betty, Sho28 and all the other lovely HH girls!
LoL
HH (here's hoping!) xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Woo:  Watford hasn't had a good reputation in the papers in the last year or 2 unfortunately.  I think it is very over-stretched with the closure of the Maternity Unit at Hemel in 2002 (it closed because they didn't have the staff to run the Special Care Baby Unit, which resulted in the Maternity Unit closing).  My dd was born there in December 2000.  The Stand Alone Midwife Unit at Hemel, which was opened in a blaze of publicity in 2003 (I think) has now also closed its doors due to massive debts in the Trust as a whole.  Though, as you say, I too know many woman who have had their babies at Watford with no problems at all.  I was there last May needing a ERPC following my 1st IVF and when my dh phoned, he was told I was in recovery, when I hadn't even gone in for the procedure 
But I also think, you do hear a lot of the bad stories and not some of the good ones.  

Zora:  That would be a great idea! I've got a pre natal apt there on Tueday 4th but will be travelling to Ireland that afternoon with dd as its Easter school holidays then 

I'll be checking to see how everyones doing at some stage this coming week, until then, take care everyone!

Shamcrock63


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sorry to have been awol but I have come down with a vile cold and been totally floored by all day nausea and tiredness on top. How on earth I am going to manage work this week I don't know - good thing I only do 3 days. Managed to relax for a couple of days after the scan now back into full scale worrying. Finding the Bun in the oven boards hard as every day there are some ladies who receieve the worst possible news and that just makes the worrying worse. Have now passed the point where I miscarried last time so that should make me feel better but can't say it does. Have another scan next week which will be  8w+2 which I hope will be fine. 

Just a few personals - back later for more - 
Miela - hello and good luck for testing.

Rachael - hi to you too.

Zora - hope you have a fabulous holiday.

Reena - great news about the transfer - hope you are not going spare on the 2ww!

Vicky, Katie, HH, Sho, Shamrock, Woo, Sarah and Helen - hello to all you lovely HH ladies as well.

Love
Bettyxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Betty - I know what you mean about the Bun boards - the waiting for the first scan thread is very fear laden with most people finding it harder than the 2ww  - the 1st trimester thread is a bit calmer.  Also know what you mean about the calm followed by the panic - I can't see an alternative really  Noone on these boards has it easy and then if we are really lucky enough to get a BFP that brings fears and panics of its own.  
Much love to all the lovely HH ladies.
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi HH girls
I'm back from the loveliest weekend in Rome, mainly comprised of eating pizza in restaurants for locals (both terrifying and hilarious) and eating ice cream twice a day in increasing sizes of tubs! Fantastic. DH went back to work today but I'm at home pacifying Sylvester  who is very clingy after being left for 3 days with catwoman looking in on him.
Af arrived when we were away so unless she makes a suprose appearance like on the last count down to day 21 we are on our way to starting at the end of the month. She was 1 day late and I had the usual demon on my shoulder whispering about being pregnant. I don't know if this is a good thing to be continually hopeful each month or a bad thing as it lowly drives you crackers. Sometimes I think it may be better to have 0% chance of conceiving rather than the 'it only takes 1 sperm' as it may banish my monthly demons.

Good to hear from you Reena. What date are you testing on? sorry if I missed it on your post.
What have you got planned to fill the time until June Katie?
and Sal, you are probably back in Blighty now. Did the move go ok?

Hello to the other lovely ladies
Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Aaahhhggg.  I've just lost a really long post!  Here's an abbreviated version.

Hi and thanks to Vicky, Betty and HH for your replies and good wishes.  I've spoken to a doctor this morning (miracle - the first time I've managed to get through!) and, as I expected, have been told that there's no way of telling whether this is the prelude to AF or something less sinister other than doing the test on Wednesday.  I'm too scared to get an hpt as everytime I have in the past, full blown AF has started about 15 minutes later   - is this just me or does that happen to anyone else?!  Anyway, things are a bit heavier today so assuming the worst I'm afraid.  

In my pessimistic mood, I wondered whether anyone knows how long the HH like you to wait between TX?  I seem to recall Mr Trew saying that they like you to have 6 months (which seems like a lifetime).  Will also have to tackle NHS funding next time (went private for the first go as the waiting lists were too frightening) so I suppose it could be even longer........

A big hello and best wishes to all the HH ladies (I'm sorry, it'll take me a while to remember everyone's names) - Reena, how is it going with you?  Hope you're managing to hang on longer than me! 

Love Miela xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Hi, hope everyone is well.  Miela, just read your post, i know how you are feeling, I have been having cramps since last thurs.. today i noticed a slight brownish discharge so not sure what is going on. Am dreading the next couple of days, and dont know how i will get through.  It's funny but Colonel Zita is right with some things in that right now, i feel i dont have any control over what is happening apart from trying to think positively and send lots of positive vibes to my embies and to yours too Miela, i have heard quite  few people say that they get spotting/bleeding and still get a BFP so dont give up. Think happy thoughts, (easier said than done sometimes i know!)
sending you lots of positive vibes

love reena


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Reena and Miela,
Hang on in there girls - sending you       sticky vibes and positive vibes too ( and don't beat yourselves up if you don't feel positive all the time - it is not going to affect the outcome )  So tough this out of control unknown territory.  There will be so many fingers crossed for you both on Wednesday and I am sure we will all be rushing to our computers every few minutes to see if there is any news.
much love to you all
Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Vicky and Reena,

Thank you so much for your posts.  I'm really feeling very   today - even asked DH to put away photo of the embies and stop talking to them because "they're probably not there anymore".  How guilty does that make me feel!!  Reena, I don't know about you but the brownish discharge (sorry if this is TMI) is quite usual for me in the couple of days before AF and that's why I think I've lost a bit of hope.  Also because (.)(.) have completely stopped hurting.  Will try to stay positive and certainly your kind words have made me feel that all is not lost just yet.  Reena, I'll have everything crossed and double crossed for you on Wednesday   but hopefully we'll "talk" again before then.

Love Miela xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Reena and Miela, good luck with yourwait. It must be nearly over now. I know how horrendous it is. I wouldn't like to say either way whether your sypmtoms are good or bad. I think you often know deep down because by now I guess you are probably very in tune with your body. I started to bleed three days before my test was due but I pretty much knew straight away that it hadn't worked, but don't ask me how. Having said that, I know that blood does not equal negative so try to stay positive and relax

Well AF is here which hopefully means good things when I go for my suppression scan on Thursday. I'm really hoping they just tell me to crack straight on with the puregon. That has been the usual form in the past but you never know do you.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Reena and Miela 
Just a quick one to wish you both lots of luck for tomorrow
  
will be thinking of you 
sarah
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello ladies  

Just popped in to say     Good Luck     to Reena and Miela for tomorrow, here's hoping we have more  Hammersmith  's to add to the list!! 

All is ok with me, still being sick and just been released from another impromptu stay c/o the NHS   but feeling a little brighter.  They have now given me some serious anti-sickness tablets and another course of complan (mmmmmmmm, lovely, NOT   ) to build me up as I keep losing weight... on the plus side though, babba is doing fine and still thriving regardless... but that's men for you eh?!?!?!     They are still hoping to get me to 36 weeks but have been told to "not go far!!!" so who knows!?!  Just looking forward to the finish line now  

Hope you're all well and bags of      to you!!!!

Cheery


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck Reena and Miela - we'll be thinking of you
much    and        to you both
love Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

Thank you all so much for your good wishes.  Unfortunately AF arrived today which I knew in my heart of hearts it would.  I'm devastated and have spent most of the day in tears.  I feel like the realisation of infertility has finally hit me.  Just want tomorrow's formalities to be over so I can crawl back in to my shell.  Sorry for the negativity........

Reena -   and more  .

Miela xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Thanks for all the support and wishes, i couldnt face logging on as monday night i started to have some bleeding, then nothing yesterday and then again last night and this morning. similar to you Miela, i couldnt face kissing my scan images yesterday and was in bed for most of the time. 

You guys have kept me going and you are the ones i am able to chat to, without bursting into tears all the time as i did last night...


i am sorry for sounding negative, hubby keeps telling me its not over till its over but i feel i know it is...


speak soon

Miela, keeping everything xed for you, saw a programme yesterday where a lady started bleeding 2 days before and was still pregnant...

keep in touch

love reena


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Reena, Miela 
Thinking of you both 

Sarah
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Reena & Miela
I am thinking of you both today and have everything crossed for you both.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG - What the hell is going on?  Went in today for my blood test without a hope in my heart.  Have just had a call from HH to say that the test was positive, implantation has occurred and that I'm "borderline" pregnant.  Have to go back in next week for another test.  Apparently my levels are quite low and it could go either way.  I'm still bleeding (although not the usual full on flow).  Does anyone know what any of this means.  I am SO worried now...... Asked whether I should carry on with the progesterone but the doctor said that it wouldn't help.  Can that be true?

I REALLY need your advice.

Reena, have you had your call yet?  Hope it went well for you   .  Am keeping everything crossed for you.

Miela xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Miela - Firstly congrats on getting a BFP! Did they say what your levels were? Low levels do not mean that things wont work out. When I had my DD I started with levels of 44 and they said it was borderline.  I went back the next week and the level had gone up to 212 which they were happy with and 8 months later voila DD arrived. I did not have any bleeding but I have read countless stories of successful pgs with loads of bleeding so try not to read anything into that. If I remember rightly there is only one further day of progesterone anyway as they only give 15 days don't they. H/smith dont believe in the additional progesterone that some clinics do. The idea is that your body can take over from now on. Sending you lots of       for lots of HCG doubling over the next week.

Reena - keeping everything crossed for you as well.      

Cheery - hope you are doing OK and teh Complan isn't too unpleasant.  I have been floored by morning sickness this last week - I never had it with DD and I had no idea how vile it is the weight is just dropping off me - 2 kilos already. Quite glad the hospital have called me in for an ante-natal on Friday.

Sho - good luck for the suppression scan tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else too.

Taken the day off as still feel horrid - it would help if I could eat. My GP did her stuff as UCH ante-natal have dragged me in for a clinic on Friday. Apparently I am "urgent" which I think is because of the lupus and the fact I was in a high risk team last time. Trying to stay relaxed but it is hard.

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Miela, Congratualtions!  thast great news!  as betty says the fact that you are borderline does not mean it wont work out.  Try to keep positive.   

Any news Reena?  Still keeping everything crossed for you    

Betty, sorry to hear you are having a rough time of it, good to hear that you have suppportive GP though and hope that all goes well for you on Friday.  take care of yourself + little beanie

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing Ok,.  Im at home as have bad cold/flu, so feelign bit sorry for myself! 
snuffly Sarah
x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Betty.  I rang HH back and questioned them a bit more about the levels and the extra progesterone.  As you said, it seems it's their policy to give 15 days worth and then they leave it to your own body to kick in and take over.  Apparently, my level is 38 (which is scarily under their cut off of 60!) so great to hear about your success with something closer to mine than the norm!  I still can't get my head around the bleeding though - how can anything hang on.........Oh well, another week of torture before the next test!

Hope you come through the sicky stage soon and start the "blooming" bit.  I always said I'd give anything to have morning sickness but I'm sure the reality is quite another thing!

Snuffly Sarah - thanks for your wishes.  Hope you feel better soon.

Miela xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow Miela,
How nerve wracking and exciting and thrilled on your BFP - hooray.
Reena honey - hows it going for you?
Betty - I envy you losing weight with morning sickness - I seem to be eating continually and thats the only thing that calms down the nausea but only slightly.  Had some acupuncture which knocked it on the head for 2 days which was fantastic but started up again today in topshop maternity changing room where I suddenly was planning which bit of my bag would be least trashed by my throwing up in it (tmi sorry) luckily it didn't come to that was very close.  Hope you will be feeling better soon and able to eat.
Sho - good luck tomorrow.
Cheery and Sarah  - hope you will be feeling better soon too
Love and     to all lovely HH ladies out there,
Vicky x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

thanks for the best wishes for tomorrow. I'm hoping everything is ok and we can get moving on to the exciting bit. I'm still bleeding at the mo so I'm praying it will stop ahead of tomorrow morning.

miela  Good luck with your pregnancy and I hope that goes well. As the other ladies have said I think blood doesn't neccesarily mean the end of the world. I just hope it is good news for Reena as well.

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow, although it will be my birthday so I will be out on the town tomorrow night.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't believe this is happening to me in the space of 24 hours - I've just got full on AF.  What is my body doing  Sorry to offload on you all like this but I am going seriously mental.  Now looks like its all over just 8 hours after they told me it was positive!!

Miela


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Miela 
I really feel for you - seems like you are on a real rollercoaster at the moment 
I know from reading these boards that soem women do get a lot of bleeding and still have a BFP, Is it worth phoning HH to get some advice? 
Thinking of you 

Sarah


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Thank you so much for all your wishes, i too have been on a rollercoaster ride for the last 2 days, was so convinced it had not worked and then had the call to say i had a positive. Was so shocked i couldnt speak. 
Yesterday i felt like i was on another planet.

i mentioned i was bleeding when i spoke to the doctor yesterday and they said as they said with you Miela to come back in next week.  I was bleeding heavily yesterday and so am so scared that this is not working

i cant seem to think of anything else and am really trying to hang in there and think positive thoughts for my embie to hang in there.

so although i was over the moon to get a positive - i never expected to hear those words, i am so scared too

congrats Miela - was thinking of you all of yesterday..

love reena


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Reena, congratulations!!!!    

I know exactly how you feel.  I am sick with worry.  Have been bleeding heavily since Wednesday night (getting some clots now too) and am convinced it's all lost.  Spoke to my GP last night and he was concerned so sent me for another blood test this morning at my local hospital to see what's happening to the HCG levels.  Do you mind me asking what your HCG level was?  I suppose I'm feeling negative because mine was so low.

Do hope I'm not bringing you down with my pessimism.  I really appreciate the support I'm receiving from everyone on this thread.  I think I would have cracked up by now if I wasn't able to speak to people who understand.

Miela


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Reena and Miela really thinking of you...... if its any reassurance the bun in the oven section has women who have been bleeding pretty much all the way through their first trimester on an off........ it must be so disorientating and confusing for you both.  Big   and   to you both.  I think the HCG level also has to do with at what point you implant??.... if its later it will be lower than if you implant earlier - I think..
Big hugs to all you lovely HH gals,
love Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

My GP has rung to say that my HCG level has dropped from 38 to 17.  Looks like it wasn't meant to be for us this time.  Just wanted to let you know and thank you again for your support.

Reena, I hope you have every success and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love Miela


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Miela

Dont give up yet, you could have a fighter there still. 
I am trying to hang in there but really worried, i just feel it cant be good to have all this bleeding, not sure whether to do a home pregnancy test but scared to, just very scared at the moment. 
My HCG was 60 so i know its still a fine line for me as well 


Thanks to everyone for all the support and wishes, as Miela says i would have been even worse if it wasnt for you guys.

hope you all have good weekends


love reena

ps sorry its me me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sorry for your situations Reena and Miela and I hope you are ok soon.

As for me I was supresses on Thursday so started the Puregon thursday afternoon. I got the new chair which I have to say meant that my right foot was rather embarrassingly in Dr Meredis' lap!!! Nice... Puregon is going ok, and have to go back on Monday for the blood test. Last time I had to up my dose, so I'll be interested ot see what happens this time.

All very exciting!!


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Ladies

I've been away for some time now, trying to get back in the grove after Dec BFN.  Also network at home down for some time(DH and myself Network and Support, but not you typical geeks)and too distracted to sort out when at home. Been trying to concentrate on the house work, hubby and DD.  Wanted to get everything straight for this cycle.  Not completely there, but hopefully this week (DH and DD in France Skiing) DD 7yrs and her first time I'm very nervous.  

I'm going to spend the day backtracking and catching up.  I've now started my cycle.  Started the Burselin on the 6th March, and have a scan and bloods on Tuesday, so hoping to start the Puregon this week, last cycle had to have a cyst drained.  Hoping no prolongment as before.  When I saw MR M in Jan, he's changed the amount of Puregon as I have a tendency of OHSS.  

Hey they've increased the treatment fee by £500.00 really blown I was by that.  Really,really hopes this one is it, otherwise it'll be some time before the next.

Any back to the sofa to read threads.  Miela and Reena, please keep strong ladies, its really hard but you have to stay positive.

Sophia


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello everyone.

Reena and Miela - what an absolute nightmare, I am thinking of you.

HH - how is your cycle going as I think we are pretty much doing things at the same time?

Sho - LOL - I also keep putting my foot in the doctor's lap  

Things don't seem to be going too well for me and I could do with some advice.  I started off on 100 ml of puregon but on my day 5 scan things were obviously going very slowly and they increased my dose to 150ml.  The doctor explained that they had been cautious with me as I have PCOS but that when he looked around on day 5 it didn't look like I did have PCOS and he said I wasn't reacting to the drugs like someone with PCOS, whatever that means?

Had a day 9 scan on Friday when they said I had one follie at 13mm, another slightly smaller and about 5 very small ones.

I cannot get any sense out of the doctors as to what this means and had a very tearful and fraught conversation with one of them on Friday afternoon.  They said not to increase the dose again as they didn't think it would make any difference and that I should come back in again for a further blood and scan on Monday (day 12).  They said my oestragon levels were up on the last blood test.  They also said (when pushed hard by me) that they were hoping that the other smaller ones would catch up.  I asked whether if they didn't, would we be looking at abandoning the cycle?  The doctor refused to answer this, instead saying, "lets cross that bridge when we come to it and we will see you on Monday".  

I was devastated on Friday as it might seem daft but I didn't really contemplate having a poor response to the drugs, I just asumed I would be fine as I am under 35 and have not had any difficulties with puregon in the past. My worries were more focused on whether they would fertilise and, obviously, implant.

DH thinks that we should push very hard for them to collect whatever there is and give it a go as this is our one go on the NHS and after that we will be going private.  Does anyone have any experiences of similar situations?  Do the smaller follies generally catch up or not??

Any advice gratefully received as I think tomorrow morning will be tough and would like to be prepared.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Apologies - this is a quickie 
Hi Rachael,
I had small follicles at my first scan on a Friday - told EC would prob be following fri - went back in on the Sunday for another scan and told to take the late night final jab that night and that they would hope to get 3 that would be big enough.  EC was the Tues and they picked up 11 - the final jab had really worked.  I know I was extremely lucky but this is all so unpredictable - if you can try and remember that they don't know what your body is going to do either - its so easy to decide that its all going wrong but you don't know whats happening and anything could........
Much love to you and all the very best of luck tomorrow.
Reena and Miela - thinking of you.
Katie - hooray for the next cycle being in sight.
Big hugs and massive  to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Vikki - that is really helpful.  Lots of twinges throughout today so I reckon something is going on. Take care. xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Rachael    I think you may be worrying a little bit too much and I absolutely don't mean to be at all patronising. I only say that because on my first fresh cycle I started on 100 and something Gonal F and by day five was told to up the dose by quite a bit to 250 and carried on taking it for longer than the "normal" 12 days I think I took it for 14 and then had a day or so before going in to collect. I should also say that I think there is a difference between someone who has PCOS and someone who has a tendancy towards poly cystic ovaries. They told me at Hammersmith that I had polycystic ovaries and I paniced. It was news to me!!! I had none of the symptoms. No facial hair, periods regular, not too over weight or under weight, so I was surprised. But when I pressed him on this he said i wasn't suffering from the syndrom, just that I produced more than one mature follicle in a normal menstrual cycle. The doctor said that they would watch me more closely but that it wouldn't affect the cycle, so ...... I think they started me off on that smaller dose to avoid any problems, and like you my ovaries didn't seems ot be doing anything, but the bigger dose did the trick. I was upset that I had to carry on taking it for longer than 12 days, but I ended up with 18 eggs and they used 16, so don't worry yet. 

I find that doctors tend not to say what you want. They seems to hedge their bets so you can't recriminate them if it does go wrong. He probably felt that to say that you wouldnt have to abandon the cycle would mean big problems for you if you do have to abandon and obviously vice versa. I agree that if you should push to go ahead regardless of how many follicles you have after tomorrow. After all you only need one to work, and it would be a shame to come this far and not take it too the next stage when your body should be ready, don't you think?  Good luck and fight your corner regardless!!

As for me, Day five blood test for me tomorrow. Am feeling fine really. I think the reality of the whole thing is beginning to set in again, but I'm trying to stay calm and positive and really want to go back to my reflexologist to get things together physically and mentally. Breathe..........

Hope everyone else to ok and thanks Katie for keeping the Hall of fame up to date as I say day 5 of stimmulating for me tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Rachael
just a quickie from me. It is little comfort i know, but if the cycle is abandoned it shouldn't be the end of your NHS treatment. You should be able to have another go on the NHS as they dont consider it to be full IVF treatment until they get to EC and ET. So if it is abandoned at stimms, you havent completed the treatment and get to try again.
Anyway, fingers crossed next week has better follie news.
Helen


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks very much for your replies.  It is easy to lose pespective when you are pumped full of drugs so I guess I will see what tomorrow brings. I am never sure what the story is with my pcos.  Sometimes I see PCOS written on my notes. However, Mr Magara always says I have polycystic like ovaries.  My only symtom is irregular periods.

Good luck with your scan and blood tomorrow sho.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Well had the blood test this morning and am waiting to hear if I need to up my dose. I got it wrong, and didn't have a scan today, that will be Friday. I feel fine, but am neglecting the water and protein a bit. I have a raging starvation going on and of course all I want is hot cross buns with loads of butter and a cup of tea. Not good.

Rachael  I hope it goes well for you today and the follicles are behaving themselves.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG!!!! Got a phone call after all to say I have to up my dose to 150 AND go in for a scan/bloodtest on Wednesday. Wasn't expecting that. Very exciting!!! I'm sure it means nothing and they just want to watch a bit more closely this time. It's amazing how it drags then all of a sudden...we're off. Full speed ahead. I expect ec around wednesday of next week. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi gals,

Sorry I haven't logged on sooner to read all your news ...

*Rachael * - I definitely think it's possible for small follies to catch up. Based on my Fri scan, I was advised that I'd probably get between 6&8 eggs today and I got 13! And please, please don't feel personally responsible for the number of eggs - remember this is an entirely stimulated cycle and it's HH controlling your ovaries - not you - and then there's always a bit of luck involved as well. Wishing you TONNES of best wishes for a bumper crop my dear cycle buddy!

*Sho * - I can completely relate to your mention of the whole process dragging on and then suddenly we're off! Sorry I've been so quiet for so long, just felt like nothing was happening but now I can actually keep up with you guys and send some news. Excellent news about your progress!

*Katie * - thanks for the reminder to keep up the water levels. You're absolutely right. xx

*Reena * & *Miela * - all my thoughts and best wishes are with you both. I think you've both done so incredibly well to get this far - but it's cruel that you're going through such a rollercoaster.

Hi to *Zora * too - who I'm very fond of from the fibroid board! And a big hullo to all the other lovely H'smith girls.

LoL
HH xx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Just a quickie to say thanks so much for all your good wishes, it is great.  Well. what a difference a weekend can make!  I went in yesterday and they said everything looks much more positive.  I have 5 or 6 that look like they will be ready.  I am back in tomorrow for another blood and scan and EC is likely on Friday with ET on Monday.

Sho - good luck for you tomorrow too.  Katie - hang on in there, I think you have to go through this tearful bit before treatment in order to get yourself ready and in the right state for treatment.  Are you doing Acupuncture?  I would definitely recommend it to keep you balanced in every way.  I am off for a session this evening.

                to all of you.


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Thanks for all the encouragement and support, has been a tough tough weekend. Am calmer today and trying to stay positive. 

Good luck Rachael, hope everything goes really well for friday. Katie, Sho good to hear from you, good luck!!

well, am working from home today so better check no emails have come through.

Miela, how are you? Please try and be strong. thinking of you.

love to all the other ladies

reenaxxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning -  or is it afternoon?
Rachel that is such good news -- how very reassuring for you.
Sho - good luck tomorrow - know what you mean about slow slow slow then all of a sudden overdrive.
Reena and Miela - thinking of you - hang on in there - sending you much love and   
Katie - sorry to hear you're feeling low - such a rollercoaster.  I remember Mr Margara telling me that at my age I had a 10% chance of it working but with 2 attempts 20% and 3 attempts 30% so each time you are upping your chances...
My news is that on Saturday I started to feel so normal again (first time since before the IVF drugs - that normal) that I got convinced that I was having another missed miscarriage - by this morning I was in such a state that I took myself off to the Fetal Mecidine Centre for a quick check - best £100 I have ever spent.  Heart beating and now 33mm long and I was so convinced it had died.... Next scan in 2 weeks and booking in appointment at Queen Charlotte's on Thursday.  I started taking Tissue Salts that Gowri Motha recommends in her book - maybe that is why I feel normal again.
Betty and Shamrock how are you doing?
Sending all you lovely HH ladies much love and  
Vicky x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies


Katie  I am managing to stay away from the hot crossed buns, mainly because yesterday afternoon I decided the best thing to do was to eat all the ones that are left so that there can be no more to eat. Cursed Sainsburys two packs for £1!!! ( which equals 12 by the way!!!!) So now they are gone and I have replaced them with milk and cashews nuts, which apart from being rich in protein are probab;y 99% fat, so no doubt I'm doing that wrong as well.  

Rachael  I knew all wasn't lost. I sometimes think doctors try so hard not to disappoint you that they end up saying the wrong thing anyway. I suppose because there might have been the tiniest chance you might have had to abandon the cycle he couldn't say that everything was fine. Much like you I am now on a higher dose of Puregon because my levels were a bit low so I'm expecting a day or two more of stimmulating like last time. I really pleased you've got more follicles and it looks good for you. Brilliant! By the way, I'm not brave enough for acupuncture, so I go for reflexology. I'm booked in tomorrow to get the blood flow to the uterus and encourage the ovaries....and to sleep obviously!

Reena  I'm glad you are hanging in there. I hope it all goes well. 

As for me. Back to Hammersmith tomorrow. Hopefully I can keep my foot out of he doctors groin this time. 
And with a bit of luck I won't have to up my dose again. That stuff is expensive!! Hopefully I might have a few follicles starting as well which would be nice.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls
I am a little bit upset at the mo. I work at HH which means I can access test results - good for control freakerism. It backfired on me of course when I read DH's initial semen analysis which was v poor and totally unexpected. I then had to tell him... 

Anyway, DH had to do another sample for more recent results before we start next week and I looked at the reuslts today. There were almost no swimmers and only a few twitchers. This is much worse than before. It did say that he was suitable for ICSI which we are doing. 

Im just a bit gutted as I wasnt expecting it to be worse, and am having a bit of a panic about what if there are none on the day and we never get even try to make a baby. I dont know whether to say anything as things are bad for him at the mo with his dad's cancer, and he feels guilty about not being able to give me kids normally. And I think if I brought it up I would prob blub.

Let that be a lesson to me... stop looking at test results! 

Good to hear from you Reena. Hope you are feeling ok. What is your next plan of action?

Hope you stimmy girls are hanging in there. And how are our preggers girls?

Hope you are ok Katie, does it feel like you are at least on the way now you have the paper work done and an idea of dates?

love to everyone
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sorry I have been so bad at coming on and posting but only just got over my horrid cold. I have been reading about everyone every day.

Katie - I am so glad you have got the paperwork sorted and a coordination appt booked. I think those little things - protein, brazil nuts, big knickers to keep the tummy warm, water, acupuncture etc -  can make a big difference and hope that they give you the boost that you need to make this cycle a great one. I know how you feel on being unexplained - DH and I are the same - technically no reason why we need the drs to help us but absolutely definitely nothing happens without them.  It is frustrating beyond belief.  

Helen - sorry about the disappointing SA. Remember what they need for successful treatment is very different from what you need naturally. Katie is right those vitamins can do wonders although they say it takes 3 months for it to show up in the results. I got DH on Wellman which I think had folic acid. Zita West does one for boys too but beware they have to take it 3 times a day which would have been hopeless for my DH who needed to be shouted at to do one a day.

Sho - glad the cycle is going well. Big knickers and hot water bottles for you until EC my girl!

Vicky - so glad to hear about your scan. It is such a good feeling to see everything is going right.  I have another scan at the end of the week and am terrified. It is good to know that FMC can fit you in at short notice.

Rachael - glad your cycle is going well again too. 

Reena - good to hear from you.  Is the next test next week? Sending lots of good vibes to you.

HH - woo hoo - 13 eggs - thats fantastic!

Miela - Hope you are doing OK. 

Sophia - good luck for the stimms.

I am so glad I have just about shifted my cold.  It has helped with the morning sickness too which is less debilitating that it was.  I am learning how to cope with it better with ginger tea, ginger biscuits and ginger & lemongrass cordial!! The worst thing is the terrible taste in my mouth the whole time - I can hardly taste the ginger. As I said above I have a scan at the end of the week and am terrified. I have already had my booking in appt at UCH as they called me in and am hoping that was not tempting fate. I will keep you posted.

Lots of love and positive       to all us HH girls!

Bettyx


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Good Evening ladies

We all seem to be passing HH like ships in the night.  Well I was in this morning.  I can never gauge the traffic, took me over an hour to get there, normally about 30mins.  During the weekend had an inkling that the Burselin wasn't working, as my boobs getting heavy and sore and felt okay, my normal self.  And today low and behold I have cysts in both ovaries.  I've been told to inject TWICE a day now, so now my other thigh will have a leathery spot, Oh well.  Last cycle I had to have a cyst drained and the previous to that dosage doubled, so I should be used to it. 
We haven't had my DH SA test back yet, but have warned him not to get mullered skiing, those little babies got some work to do when he gets back.
Next appt next week.

I'm going to try and eat more protein (thanks Katie) as I'm prone to OHSS
Quick question:- Is it too late to try acupuncture?

Yesterday I bought a Tums and bums book from Marks and I'm here looking through this thinking you silly sod, you want to get pg but buy a 28 day look great book. My mind sometimes takes leave. 

I really hope our cycles sort themselves out.  We all seem to be getting there.

Miela how you doing?


Lovely ladies take care and look after yourselves and keep positive.

Sophia


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Definitely not too late for acupuncture Sophia.  It will help you cope with all the side effects and keep calm so it has to be worth it.  It sounds like reflexology is good too.

Helen - I agree with the vitamins suggestion.  My DH's SA is fine I think (at least it was at the beginning of all of this and we have never been told any different following the more recent tests).  However, I am nagging him to take vits as apparently their SA's can vary quite a bit from time to time and I think there is a lot you can do to try to improve it, although I am no expert.  Also, Betty must be right, it is not like there needs to be loads of long distance swimmers so as long as they get what they need.... I would say talk to your DH otherwise you are bottling it up which can't be good and you need the support of each other.

Sho   re: hot cross buns - they are too nice though but the currents must be really good for you surely??

glad to hear the pregnant ladies are doing well.

Will let you know how it is looking tomorrow evening as difficult to post message at work.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya,
just a late night quickie to say acupuncture and chinese herbs meant to be very good for DHs little swimmers too.....
sleep well,
love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls
Thanks for all the messages. My poor DH already takes his multi vits, omega 3, fresh fish like a good boy. He even cut down on his booze. Anyway. Your note about SAs often being all over the shop was quite reassuring katie, thanks. I haven't mentioned it yet as there are so many other difficult things going on just now Im going to have to time it right.

Middle of May doesnt sound too far away I hope katie. We have easter to break up April and doing something nice at either end would may it fly by.

Good to hear you are both feeling better Betty and Vicky

Hope you arent too disapointed with the scan Sophia. Think of the book as an aid to getting your yummy mummy figure back in 28 days! 

Sorry its short & sweet. I have Sylvester  sitting on my shoulder which makes tying difficult. He is very clingly after our couple of weekends away and likes to follow me to the loo and hs just started trying to come in with me now. Practice for toddlers I guess

Hi to everyone, 
Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

just a quickie ladies

Had scan and bloods today at day 7. 12 follicles!!!! Really pleased. Got to stay on the same dose now. Managed to control feet out of doctors lap.

Can I have caashew nuts instead of brazils, they are my favourites!!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

12 follies - wow - fantastic - any idea when EC?  Well done Sho.
Katie- I had a listen to Cazals - they sound great - could be big huh?  Hope the gig goes well tonight and your DH is happy with it.
night night,
Vicky x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Sho - 12 follies - that sounds really good!  I have 6 big ones and and few little ones which they do not expect will do very much.  EC tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice work Sho (follies and feet)!

I spoke to an embryologist today as I told DH about the results and he was pretty upset. We are a little bit more reassured now - if that was the sample on the day they could still use it. So all is not lost. We were advised to try and freeze some of the little fellows so will do that. Poor DH, he is doign everything right, taking all the recommended mins and vits.

Anyway, hopefully spring is on the way and I can distract him by sending him out to his greenhouse.

Hope everyone is well
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I hope you are all well.

Rachael Good luck for tomorrow hun, How exciting, I have everything crossed for you hun   .

Just a quick message from me to say that we had our 20 week scan yesterday and all is well, Bubs is a lovely average size and was very active, Hubby was so over the moon at seeing it wriggle around.

Hope everyone else is well.

All my love and hugs
Wendy Woo

PS sorry not many personals I will try harder next time.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

Back to Hammersmith for me tomorrow...again. I'm like a yoyo at the moment. Hopefully the 12 follicles will be a bit bigger and the lining looking good as well. I'm on a lower dose than I was last time when I got 18 eggs so it looks like it will be similar even though I'm not on as much. It's the quality we need isn't it never mind the number.

I'm off to reflexology this evening. I'm trying to get theblood flow to the uterus and make  a nice environment for these embryos.

I'm now just wondering whether to push for 5 day transfer. Any thoughts?

How are things with you Reena?

Rachael I hope egg collection goes well. I'm looking at the middle of next week I think.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Rachael, 
All the very best of luck and much     for tomorrow - how exciting.
Everything crossed for you.
love Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Rachael and Sho - just wanted to wish you the best of luck for EC tomorrow and next week.

Helen - my DH has fluctuating count, motility, abnormal forms etc and consistently high antisperm antibody count (about 80%).  Last year he was on the Zita West nutrition programme for over three months, he doesn't smoke or drink (he hasn't ever), he's had months of acupuncture and Chinese herbs and he now drinks gallons of mineral water and takes numerous vits and mins etc.  After all this, he still has fluctuating count, motility, abnormal forms etc.  So please don't despair, your DH may have had a bad result recently but believe me, things can change from sample to sample and he might have a better day just when it counts.

Vicky, Katie, Betty and Sophia - hi and thanks for thinking about me.  I'm afraid I've been lying at the bottom of a very big black hole since last Friday and I haven't been able to bring myself to post anything before today.  HH confirmed yesterday that my positive has now turned to a negative.  I'd expected it but didn't realise I'd feel this low or this angry (with everyone and everything).  Not sure where to go from here.  Please tell me that I will feel better at some stage......

Reena - You've been on my mind a lot.  How did it go yesterday?  Hoping you had better news than me.

Miela


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Miela:- It's going to take time, and you need to have TLC.  It does feel very lonely but we're all here for you.

Again Sho and Rachael good luck for next week, rest up this weekend and plenty of fluids and protein.  Sending you   

Ladies thank you for your replies regarding acupuncture.  I had my first appt today.  I found a clinic in Putney yesterday.  Had a really good convo with the acupuncturist and felt at ease with him.  Today was really quite funny, really felt relaxed talking to him, and even though I thought I was doing okay and not really stressed, showed me that I need to slow down a bit as a hell of a lot is happening here.

I felt really well after, felt a strange electricity change when the needles were in, really strange.  At times I close my mind to such things, (logic not always there for me), but now changing I think.  Have an appt next week which I'm looking forward to.

Right going to watch that programme "The Family Man" that I recorded earlier.

night-night ladies


Sophia


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all

Back to HH this morning and the follicles are definitely bigger and there may be one or two more. I think I'm a little behind but I think that's what Mr Trew wants to try and keep the number down. My left ovary feels quite tender now though, so I think we're getting close now. Exciting!!

Rachael  I hope the collection went well. Will you be transfering on Monday? Good luck for the weekend. Drink plenty.

Katie thanks for that link. I'm seriously considering the 5 day transfer. Of course there is the risk that you might have nothing to transfer. Do you think they can freeze some at two day and leave the rest to develop? I will be speaking to the embryologist mext week to get his opinion. i know that they tend to reserve the proceedure for people with multiple miscarriages and failed IVF, and techinically I hav eonly had one full attempt, but I want a proper discussion either way.
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there

Well, no call from HH this afternoon so it's stay on the same dose of puregon until Monday. I'm assuming that they will be able to give me more of an idea of when egg collection will be, although because the doctor indicated things were a little slow, that I might be collecting more towards Thursday, Friday rather than Wednesday. I'm hoping for Wednesday or Friday for transfer on Friday or Monday, that's if I go for two day transfer.

Katie I'm still really in two minds. I suppose the embryologist could make my mind up for me when I speak to them, and take it out of my hands, but probably like yourself, I like to have all the facts. Overridingly, i feel that the embryo shouldn't be in the uterus until day 5 and therefore day 5 should be a good bet, but on the other hand other people say that the best place for an embryo to be is in the mother ASAP, and in that instance, day two would be better. Gosh i don't know!!! You just can't beat the statistics can you. More people get success with day five transfer, but then you stand a greater chance of having nothing to transfer after everything.

Anyway, eating lots of nuts in an attempt to increase protein and more cheese. Hubby won't eat fish which makes things a little tricky, but I am doing my bet and trying to stay away from the dreaded hot cross buns!!!

So here's to a stimmulating weekend and good size follicles on Monday!!!


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello all.  Sho - you have loads of folloies well done!  Miela - hang on in there, you will pick yourself up eventually, it just takes time. Don't be too hard on yourself during this time and try to think of it as "just not this time".  Easy to say, I know.  When I had my ectopic I thought I would never get over it, it was so painful, but I have and am more positive now than I have ever been about all of this.  I know if this doesn't work I will be devastated but I will just try again when I feel ready.

Thought I would let you all know that they collected 4 follies.  I got a call yesterday morning to say one was immature so it didn't fertilise and they would not have expected it to.  However, the other three did!   

I have nothing to judge this against but it seems great to me, although there weren't many it is a 100% success rate of what they managed to get so I am chuffed and excited.

I go back in tomorrow for ET.  Assuming that everything is going ok with the embies and they are able to put one or two back in (I don't know whether some of them might not develop but I am trying not to dwell on that   )then does anyone know when the pregnancy test would be?  Is it two weeks or less and do you count the day of ET? I'm sure I will find out tomorrow anyway.  

I have Tuesday off work and then  am back in the office on Wednesday.  Not sure I am entirely happy with that as I am worried the stress of work will not help but if I need to do another cycle I need to keep some more holiday up my sleeve...

Take care all.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Rachael  How are you  baring up? If I remember rightly, I had my tests two weeks after egg collection as well. I'm really glad you got enough eggs to work with. Brilliant news. As far is work is concerned, it'sa tricky one. I think technically, it makes absolutely no difference. You only have to think about the women who get pregnant that run 10 miles a week and have no idea they are pregnant, girls who get pregnant whilst standing up!! However, I think psychology has an awful lot to do with it. You don't want to be worried about the fact you are working, it could have a detrimental affect, more than the act of working itself. I wuld say that it would be a good idea if you can have a couple of days off after transfer but don't beat yourself up if you can't manage it.

Katie  thanks for the discussion on 5 day transfer. it's really interesting isn't it? I've got a 12 day scan and blood test tomorrow. Depending on what they say in terms of follicle development and lining thickness, I wil be calling the embryologists in the afternoon. I must admit I am torn. I would hate to have nothing to transfer after everything. I do think that the evidence speaks for itself, but it is a break from tradition as it were.

good luck with the training for your walk. You are brave? I lost my father to cancer when I was 14 months old. thankfully he didn't know he had it and just collapsed on day, but the death of a parent is profound, so good for you!!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Katie, yep Tuesday is D day, here at last. It is a bit overshadowed by the goings on with DH's dad's cancer. We will finally know what stage it is at tomorrow and what can be done after we eventually got a private appointment with his consultant. That is over 7 weeks after the initial diagnosis so as you can imagine 7 weeks of living with the diagnosis but no idea of what we are dealing with has been pretty rough for the family.

Anyway.. we have the right needles !! and I am all set.

Could you send me the link to your website katie please, I meant to ask earlier but it slipped my mind.

Hope you are feeling ok Rachael and not too sore. And Sho, an exciting week ahead for you!

Hi Sarah, I don't think it is long until your surgery now. How are you feeling about it?

Hope you preggers girls are blooming.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies  

Its been a few days since I posted as we have been busy with me back at work at last and constantly tidying the house so we can sell it.  It went on the market on Friday and first viewing gave an asking price offer! 10 lots ca,me yesterday and 2 are coming tomorrow - so out of that lot hopefully we will get a sale. DH and I are at a loss now as we have not even started looking really - lots of internet looking but no viewings until yesterday when we saw 3 places. Found one place done by a developer so Edwardian outsdie and all new inside but just found out a big redevelopment is happening at the end of the street so a bit nervous. Anyway very exciting. Plus my last scan (8w +2) was on Thursday and went well  - bean right size, heart beating away - Dr Merides as charming as ever. So thats me discharged from the H/smith and I am hoping that I wont ever have to walk down the dolphin corridor again - fingers crossed.

Helen - so sorry about your FIL - it is very worrying. Hope the consultant has encouraging news on the prognosis and treatment. Good luck for Tuesday for you.

Sho - good luck for tomorrow. I have never really had the option of blasts - my first cycle was the "best" embryo wise and that was only 5 so I am not sure I would have wanted to risk it. Something inside me also thinks that they will so better where nature intended them.

Katie - could you send me the link to your page please so I can sponsor you. Cancer was never a big thing for my family people died of other stuff but last year we had two diagnoses - very shocking for us all. DH's ma died of cervical cancer when he was 18 - I just cant imagine how awful that must have been for him. Glad to see your DH has managed to get out of the dog house now.  He is just too rock n' roll - I can barely stay awake past 10!

Rachael - tons of       for tomorrow. On rest I have done different things every time - but I have always had the day off straight after. I'm not sure it makes much difference as long as you don't overdo the stretching, lifting etc.

Sophia - hope you enjoyed Family Man - I found it deeply unrealistic - no waiting around for anyone! And I'm afraid I would have hated Trevor Eve as my doc.

Miela - you do come out of it but I have never found it quick. Each day is just a bit better. I've read it is just like a classic grief reaction and we should treat it as such. Hope you have been able to do some nice things this weekend.

Vicky - Hey how you doing? I've been keeping up with news on the Bun boards but not really posting.  What time I have is being spent here at the mo!

Hello to everyone else too. 

Love
Betty x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

Helen good luck with the down regulating and the cycle as a whole. If you're anything like me, it drags like hell for the first tow weeks of d/r and then suddenly you're off!!! Back and forth to HH like a yoyo various implements inserted in arms and other rather undignified places and all before a normal breakfast time. And then as quickly as it started its all slow slow slow for the longest two weeks of your life! But apart from that it's great  Don't want to put a a downer on it, it is all very exciting.

Betty  I.m delighted you have been discharged and everything is looking good for you. If there is one thing I have learned about this whole process, it's that at least 50% of it is chance. I had between the two transfers 3 grade 1 8 cell embryos put back as well as a 7 cell grade 2 and nothing. I know people who go down to their last rather crumby 2 cell froxen embryo and end up a beautiful baby/ babies so who knows. I'm just thinking about increasing the odds. Personally I think they'll say no to me because of my age, and because it hasn't failed enough times yet, but I am interested in what the embryologists have to say. 

I'm really hoping for collection on Wednesday. Like last time, my left side is responding the best, and is getting quite tender now. I can feel it when I go up and down the stairs, or sit down too quickly. Having said that, it isn't as bad as the last time. fingers crossed for that!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Rachel - good luck tomorrow - masses of  .  For what its worth I had 2 x 4 cell embies put back and I have no idea what grade (thankfully- just something else for me to have over analysed ).  I did rest afterwards - I was exhausted - think a huge part of that was the emotional tiredness- left me shattered.
Sho - fingers crossed for WEdnesday xxxxx xxxxx (thats 10 fingers crossed)
Wow Betty - all happens at once!!!! Dr Merides is lovely isn't he - strange though being discharged from HH.\
I found Family Man unrealistic too - sat there thinking - well like hell she'd be in that state straight after EC....
Miela - how are you doing?  You will feel better but what I found after my m/c is that you feel better when you feel better and for me it took a while and some of the people around me were impatient and wanted it to happen at their timing not mine (luckily not my DH) I wish you sooner rather than later and send much love.
Helen - I still shudder at the thought of the wrong needles    . So very sorry to hear of your FIL.  My best mate died of cancer 7 years ago now - although it feels like yesterday.  
Katie - very impressed by you doing the walk - and also by your DH's stamina - he sounds like he has the energy of a teenager......
Reena - how are you doing?
I am finally starting to get used to being pregnant but taking nothing for granted - nuchal fold scan a week tomorrow and it was at this scan that last time I found out that I had had a missed miscarriage 4 weeks earlier so a big one to get over.  Feeling much less ill after the acupuncture thank goodness and much more able to function normally although put on loads of weight between a couple of weeks pre IVF and now - got very anxious pre IVF and started comfort eating.  I now have a 34" waist instead of my usual 28" so none of my normal trousers fit.  I don't look pregnant really yet just like I should start WeightWatchers.
Thats it for now - much love and   to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello, hope everyone is doing ok.  Sho -any news on when your EC will be?  Katie - could I have your link too?  I have signed up for the run for life 5k (unless all this works, then I'll be "walking for life"), if it doesn't work, I am signing up for a half marathon as this time last year I was able to run 10 miles and it really helped me shift some weight prior to my last IUI.

Well, ET was this morning and I was v. nervous beforehand.  Again, I have nothing to compare this to but all three of the fertilised eggs had divided.  Two were 7 cell "good" quality and one was five cell "average" quality, although the doctor said they do get pregnancies from average quality, just in case anyone is wondering. They put the two good ones back in, by which time one of them had become eight cell.  The embyrologist was nice and said I had done really well.    However, you never can tell, can you?

I am taking it easy today and tomorrow but I feel fine. I feel like we have done as well as we could have done and tried as hard as we could so the rest is down to nature and luck.  The wait starts now but I will be back at work on Wednesday which should speed things along a little. Test date 7/4. I am also carrying on with the acupuncure - next session tomorrow.  My accupuncturist said it was very good to carry on with it and it makes me feel much better and calmer anyway so I have no problem with continuing.  I am on the old brazil nuts and pineapple juice too - any other tips?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls
Well 1st injection today. The excitmeent is a bit overshadowed by FIL's diagnosis - spread to the liver and given around 14 months. DH is devestated. We talked about hoping we can make a baby to give everyone something positive to think about... no pressure!

Hope everyone is well

How are you feeling rachael? Take it easy.
Any news Sho?

Helen


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh no Helen, so sorry about your news   I hope the injections go well and you look after yourself as this is all quite a lot to be dealing with in one go.

I am fine, thanks for asking.  I took it very easy yesterday.  Part of me wishes I was back in work today as it would take my mind off everything but on balance I think it is best to have aonther day resting, although I am doing a bit of ironing whilst watching dvds  

I have had a few twinges this morning which are quite painful but the nurse said I would get these whilst the ovaries calm down a bit. Just three days at work and then the weekend and then it will be the week of testing. It all feels very weird!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hello all

Went to HH yesterday. lining is ready but follicles are a wee bit small, so back on Wednesday for the final bloods and scan with e/c more than likely Friday and transfer on monday, which is pretty good because I'll have the weekend to recover. am really quite uncomfortable now though. I have sensitie ovaries anyway before ovualtion so right now I'm walking like I've pooed my pants in an attempt not to jar the things. Ouch!!!

Rachael Here's to the longest wait ever!!! I really hope it goes well for you and you get a good result at the end of it. Try not to drive yourself mad though xxx

Betty sorry about your news


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

I am no longer a 'lady in waiting' anymore as did my first puregon jab this morning (antagonist short cycle)

Have tried to catch up with everyones posts and so much seems to be happening...

Helen - my thoughts are with you and your DH at the mo.xx.

Miele - I hope you are ok.  I had a biochemical pg in December after our first cycle. I just remember feeling cheated that we couldn't get a straight forward response, as if I'd known it was a negative then you have to deal with it however hard that may be, but with a bio-chem you have hope.  Things do get easier but as other people have said, it takes time.

Rachael - hope you are resting up and not ironing too much!

As I said, did first jab today and it went well (was dreading it as hate the needle thing) and was feeling quite perky until about 11 when was totally overwhelmed and cried my eyes out and had to be sent home from school (I did try to argue my case but told I was no good to anyone.  charming!)    Not quite sure what I was overwhelmed by, am on a third more puregon than last time (300) so might be that or maybe just the 'relief' of getting going again.  I went to my acupunturist last night feeling quite positive and he told me that I shouldn't be excited as that will send nervous energy around my body which isn't good.  I thought that sounded a bit odd.

Also two quick questions, I know it's a long way off, but do HH do EC and ET five days a week?  I seem to have got it into my head that they only do it a couple of times a week which I know must be wrong.

Also, when I registered for treatment this morning I was told that the doctor had to look through my notes and would call me to tell me when to book a scan.  This didn't happen last time - is it because it's my second cycle??  I thought I had to have a scan around day 7 regardless.

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone

Lou xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Sho - grow follies grow ready for Friday! By the way - I didn't have any sad news (and hoping very hard not to have any) but unfortunately Helen did. 

Helen - really sorry that the news wasn't good for your FIL. Try and not focus on the statistics - they are only that - each person is an indivividual and your FIL may do much better than the dr thinks. I have seen it happen before. Good luck with the down regging. 

Rachael - fancy doing my ironing!?! 

Lou - congrats on starting stimms. HH do EC and Et 5 days a week and occasionally they also do Saturdays if there are masses of people - I think Zora had an EC on a Sat.  I think when its the 2nd cycle they do use the 1st cycle as a guide to how you will react - thats probably why they have upped the Puregon - but I bet you still have a scan around day 6 - 8!

Love Betty x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG I'm so sorry Betty. You're absolutely right I did mean Helen!! Sorry 

Helen I hope you and DH are doing ok

Katie  It's a difficult situation we're in and I know the sense of urgency can feel overwhelming. Only you will know when the time to stop is and I hope it isn't yet. I don't want to sound patronising, but maybe taking some time out from this site and perhaps having a couple of sessions with the counsellor would help you to focus and make up your mind clearly. I really hope you are able to get through this rough patch and feel better soon whatever, you and you husband/partner decide. All the best. sending you a massive hug xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope you are feeling a bit better this evening Katie. I think Sho's suggestion of taking some time out from FF may be a good idea. It is a pretty obsessive site in both good and bad ways. Maybe take some time off from it in April as you prepare for your cycle in May to see how you really feel without other people adding their comments and obsessing about their own problems... I am guilty as charged. Knowing when to call it a day is such a difficult thing. What does your DH think?

Thank you for such lovely messages girls. DH is a little bit more chipper this evening which makes me happier.

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you are feeling a bit better Helen

General question: to asprin or not to asprin, that is the question?
thoughts please without meaning to cause a massive debate. I've read the thread on the issue but opinions change. will be asking HH tomorrow.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Helen - thinking of you, your DH and FIL - what tough stuff to be facing.  Really sorry and send you much love.
Katie - I am not very computer literate - would rather someone else takes over the Hall of Fame but if noone else volunteers I will - really sounds like you don't need to be doing that right now.
much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Good Evening Ladies

I've had a really horrendous day, but reading through and seen what Helen and Katie are going through I'm putting myself in check. Thinking of you both.

Sho heres a follies dance, go follies go      

Lou, I hope to be close behind you, hope you can keep sane.

Vicky, enjoy your expanding waistline, next few weeks you'll be thinking how did it get so big so quick.


Well my day started bad, my sisters car broke down as she was dropping the kids off as we do the school run, so while my DH went to her rescue I was late leaving for my appt today, so got a lift to putney with DH and kids but the buses were taking ages, so he came back to me, which took ages, so stress levels rising, but got in the car and didn't let rip, took a few deep breaths.  Well ended up being 1/2hr late,(not that much I know) but then had to wait around (which I understand) for almost an hour for my scan.  The cysts are still there 1 on the left 2 on the right and slightly bigger.  I could and almost balled there.  
Then got to work late, but completed a task at work (great), worked through lunch, realised forgot DD swimming bag for her lessons.  DH told me that the Parents evening was cancelled, okay so able to catch up on work.
HH called later to say to carry on with burselin until Monday twice a day.  It'll mean that I'd have been d-regging for 4 wks, again could ball, just want to get going.

DH and myself didn't get to leave work until late, and picked up DD from sisters and she's asking me about the parents evening.  Turns out DH hadn't read the board and it was another year that had been cancelled.
DH gone to pub to watch footie, too late to cook, cheese on toast, but having M&S pudding (Yum).  Totally feed up.  I hope this all makes sense, as just reeling off.  Sorry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!!

I'm not a happy bunny 

Went for my bloods and scan this morning and Egg collection will be on Friday, but I'm not happy with the egg/follicle situation. We have quite a lot of follicles (14 or 15 I think) but will have only about 7 eggs. Not happy. I think I'm annoyed because I had 18 eggs last time and was able to use 16. I think I have perhaps wrongly equated numbers with success. I just feel disappointed and I shouldn't really because obviously in the ideal natural world you'd only get one wouldn't you. I have managed to stay positive all the way along so far, but am now beginning to fear it all. I'm terrified of a negative result. I really am. I don't know if I'd be able to continue with the process again.

I hate the 2ww the most. Is that twinge implantation or the dreaded flow? Nightmare! 

Katie I asked the doctor about the asprin thing. She said she will speak to Mr Trew about it today and give me a call. I expect she was going to have to ring me anyway to confirm the blood test says its ok to collect on Friday. I'll let you know what the decision is

As for the blastocyst transfer thing. She said I'm down for three day transfer. I'm in tow minds about the blastocyst thing now anyway because it looks like we won't have as many eggs as I had thought. I arrogantly thought I'd have loads to spare like last time.

I noticed that the E2 on my scan sheet was up to 1159 or something. Does anyone know what that actually means? And what is the ideal?

I guess I'm just feeling moody and full of doubt, which in turn angers me because I've felt do good up to now. Sorry for the rant.

reena how's things if you are about?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Katie. Im glad you are feeling better and are going ahead with May. After the effort to get the funding it would be such a shame not to do it. After all this time I think you are perfecly entitled to throw a wobbly. After I have one of those turns I usually feel much calmer and in control, I hope you do too.

Sophia, you are having a nightmare of a d/regging time. No wonder yeaterday's goings on got too much for you. you poor thing. Fingers crossed for Monday.

How are you feeling today Lou?

Sho, I asked Mr Lavery about blasts once and he sounded quite against them, for what it is worth. I dont know what is an average haul for egg collection, but 7 sounds ok doesnt it, enough for the freezer too? Try and not beat yourself up about it. Be nice to yourself in preparation for Friday.

DH is off home to spend a few days with his folks so I am injecting solo. It will be strange to be apart from DH as since I have up my horrible job in PR we havent really had a night apart for 4 years. He mentioend a family holiday in the summer as FIL has always wanted to go to Florence. A nice idea but I don't know, even under the circs, if I could bear 7 days trapped with one of my BILs who really REALLY winds me up. Unfortunately he is coming to stay for 2 seperate nights in April which I am not too thrilled about either. Enough ranting.

Hope everyone else is well
Helen


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

sorry for the late reply, i have been on what feels like a never-ending rollercoaster for the last month.
I was expecting after my initial BFP and bleeding a negative result last week but to my utter amazement was still positive but the docs were concerned as not as high as they would like and were worried it might be ectopic, so the last week has been so emotionally draining i am not sure how i made it to today. 

didnt sleep last night for worry and went in for scan this morning and my worst nightmare came true in that the doctor could not find an embryo....so i feel i have come to an end of my current journey...

still a bit complicated as my HCG is still rising slightly so still concerned it could be ectopic, although more than likely it is just my body hoping it is still pregnant...

I dont want to make you ladies down, so sorry for my tale.  Have been in tears all day...not ready to think about the future...

Good luck Sho, all you need is one just keep remembering that fact.

Katie, i know the feeling, i am not sure i can put myself through this again...although my brother-in-law ha just told me his wife's cousin was successful on her 11th attempt...

well keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all

love reena


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Reena, you poor thing, I really feel for you.  It sounds like if they were really, really concerned it was ectopic they would not have let you leave the hospital (I was not allowed to leave the building with my ectopic last Summer).  Also, even after they removed everything, my hormone level stayed high for some time and I had to go for regular blood tests to make sure it was coming down.  I am not trying to alarm you at all, rather to say it sounds like exactly what you say and the hormone levels can take quite some time to come back down properly after you have been pg.  Take good care of yourself.

Lou - welcome back, not surprised your were overwhelmed but don't forget that you are on the first day of pumping a large amount of hormones into your body.  I thought what your accupunturist said was odd too.  I saw mine last might and was really excited, showing her my picture of the embies.  She just thought it was really good to be positive and to feel that I have done everything I could to get myself ready for treatment.

Springes - what a day, I felt exhausted just reading it!  

Katie, glad you are feeling better. You are so supportive to everyone here and very strong so you will be ok.  I am on my 11th txt too, although I have crammed them into a short space of time.  Unbelievable when you think of it all but you find the strength somehow. I know I (and others it seems) always get a bit wobbly just before a txt, I think it is a way of getting it all "up and out" (as my accupuncturist would say), which is a good thing as then you are more prepared for the next stage, whatever that may be.  Sorry, but I think I had best not volunteer to update the hall of fame.  I cannot log on during the day and if I get busy at work then I don't look at the site for a while.

Sho - just curoius as to how they know that you only have 7 eggs - I thought they couldn't tell how many follies contained eggs 'til they did EC?  I just wanted to say to you that I felt disappointed as I only had 6 follies.  They only collected 4.  1 Wouldn't have fertilised anyway as it was too immature.  The other three did and by ET one was average quality and 5 cell and the other two were 7 and 8 cell and good quality and the embryologist said we had done really well.  It really is all about quality so try to look after yourself in readiness for EC.

Well, I am still waiting   I feel ok but have been having funny AF pains on and off.  Trying not to analyse everything too much. I also felt sick this morning and thought I was giong to throw up on the tube but then decided I am definitely going mad and that it is all in my head.  I have felt sick before and I think it is just how my body reacts to coming off the drugs.  See, I really am trying not to over-analyse


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Been a few weeks since ive posted as trying to stop my obsession with the boards and have a bit of normal life back but just wanted to check in briefly as i can see that there has been lots going on....

Firstly,lots of big hugs for Meila and Reena  so sorry things havent worked out for you both.    Hope that you both and DHs are taking care of yourselves.  Reena Im sure that HH will monitor you closely to make sure its not an ectopic and wont take any risks.  

Helen, so sorry to hear about your FIL,   it must be incredibly difficult for you both. I have  2 close friends whose parents have cancer and know how difficult it is.  
On a more postiive note, i hope the DR going Ok and no major side effects so far?  Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle   

Katie, sounds like you have had a bit of a rollercoaster few weeks  .  I think you are an incredibly strong woman.  You always seem to see the positive side of everything and are extremely supportive to everyone on the board.  It its only natural that you have some down times with all that you have been through.  Sounds like things are a bit better for you at the moment so hope that you are happy with your decision.  Definately worth talking through with your counsellor.  i have found the counselling at HH very helpful and wish id used them sooner.  Like you I have been having lots of doubts about whether i can cope with more treatment and then another BFN.    I think you will know when you have come to the end of the road with txn and it doesnt sound like you are ready to give up yet.  
Well done on the sponsoed walk (could you PM me the link, thanks) My mother died of ovarian cancer and because of increased risk i am reguarly screened for ovarian and breast cancer, so issue close to my heart.

Rachel, keep everything crossed for you for 2WW    hope you are taking it easy 

Sho, good luck for EC tomorrow    Remember quality not quantity.  


Here's Hoping - where are you up to?  Hope all is good with you 

Sophia, sorry to hear about the long DR.  I have had the same on a couple of my cycles so know how frustrating it is but shouldnt affect the outcome of the IVF in anyway once you are able to start stimming
Hope those cysts disappear fast 

Loujane - good luck with starting your cycle   

Good to hear from all our mummies to be - Wendy, Vicky, Betty, Cheery - hope you and babbas all continuing to do well.  

Zora, are you back? if so hope you had a great break, look forward to catching up soon. 
Jayne, how's things with you? 
hello to anyone else ive missed 

Things with me are fine.  Ive been going regularly for counselling at HH so this has helped keep me sort of sane.  Due in for my surgery on monday and have mixed emotions, pleased to be doing something positive but anxious as my last laparscopy left me in a lot of pain for many months after.  Also mixed emotions that this is the run down to next cycle - probably end of May if recover well from surgery and whilst this is positive, i also have that ultimate fear of whether i can cope with another BFN.  
Oh well, sorry to sound a bit low, i am generally in pretty good shape but know that you will all understand these low moments 


Take care everyone 
sarah 
x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

thanks for the lovely messages, just been a mess these last 2 days, is hard to make it through the day at the moment, going back for another blood test tomorrow and then they will let me know...

having been through this 2 years ago, i know time is a great healer just need to take it a day at a time at the moment...

love to everyone

reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

reena I'm so gald you have replied on here. I for one was worried about your situation. I'm sorry things look like they aren't looking good for you right now, but hopefully your next embryos will hang on in there. Fingers crossed for that.

rachel  they told me on day 5 that I had 12 follicles, and then as time went on they said the number was probably greater than that, but as of yesterday only about 7 or 8 look like they will be good enough to have eggs, so it was a guestimate really. I know you don't actually know until they get in there as it were. I know you are doing what I do, analysing every twinge so I won't tell you not to do it because I will be exactly the same next week. But I sympathise put it that way x

Katie thanks for the info on hormone levels. It is very interesting especially when you do actually achieve the positive we all crave.

Helen I think I won't be pushing the blast senario because it doesn't look as if I will have enough eggs that I personally feel comfortable gambling with IYKWIM. But it's interesting

Well I asked about the asprin and it seems HH are a bit anti the whole idea. I don't know why since alot of the research suggests that it is very helpful, but obviously some to suggest it is only useful for repeat miscarriers. I'm in for collection and I feel a bit nervous. I'm anxious to see how many I get!! but at least I'll get a free cup of tea and some biscuits. And lets not forget the gell to go with you suppository ladies  I don't have that luxury at home with the ruddy progesterone do you? My husband spends most of the time using the alchohol rub that he finds so amazing because, "it just disappears, look". I'm like "yes dear".

AND... I couldn't go to the toilet 9in a solid sense) for the rest of the week without screaming i was so sore last time!! I know too much info.... but I thought it might make some of you smile 

you have to laugh otherwise you'd spend the whole time in tears wouldn't you x


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I have been manic with work which is one way to pass the dreaded 2WW! I test on Monday and will let you know how I get on, but I don't have high hopes. (my AF hasn't arrived, but I'm just preparing myself for the likelihood of it not working).

*Reena * - what a rollercoaster you are going through. I can't believe it's been so trying for you. HUGE hugs. 

*Sho28* - best of luck with your EC tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers for a huge harvest for you! But don't forget it's quality not quantity! 

*RachaelJ * - I have also been having funny AF pains on and off. And ALSO trying not to analyse everything too much! 

*Helen * - all my thoughts are with you for your FIL. xx

Lots of love to everyone else too - I'll do more messages tomorrow.
HH xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Reena. Look after yourself.

Fingers crossed Sho, will be thinking about you today.

Rachael, when is test day? How are you feeling?

HH, let us know how you get on on Monday. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

I do hope Monday is ok for your Sarah and not too painful.

Gosh Monday is Dday for everyone, Sophia, hope you get good news too

Lou, how are you getting on? Any symptoms?

How are you feeling Katie? 

I am feeling a little bit blue today. Probably a combo of hormones, DH being away at his folks and feeling my friend with her new baby last night.
Just me and Sylvester this weekend. Don't you hate spring with all that moulting cat hair gathering like dust balls on your wooden floors (yes, I am a bad houswife). 

I hope everyone has a relaxing ?! weekend.
Helen


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank goodness for Friday evenings!!  I hope everyone is ok.

Reena - I was so sorry to read your post.  I am thinking of you lots.

I am fine thank you to all who asked.  Katie - I already use emla cream but not sure if i leave it on long enough so am going to look out for the AMETOP stuff you recommended.  Stupidly I hadn't even thought about using it for blood tests or sedation but will do so from now on!

Rachael - I hope you are letting your lovely embies get comfy!! 

I am booked in for a scan on Monday morning.  I got 6 follies (6 eggs) from 225 puregon last time but only one fertilized so am hoping the extra dosage might give a helping hand.  

Thankfully I have not humilated myself at work again by getting upset so hoping my hormones are a bit more settled.

My friend said I had to rest this weekend as I was growing 'Easter eggs' which made me smile. 

Have a lovely weekend.  Lets hope we get some sun!

Lou xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there

Well I'm recovering from the egg collection which was ok. Had Dr Meredis this morning who was fine, but not too chuffed with the anaesthetis. I was completely aware of everything. Not enough sedation at all which upset me, because I had such a good experience last time, I was totally out of it. Anyway I got 7 eggs, which is ok. I don't think he aspirated all of my follicles. I was told that there was at least 12 follicles but he only aspirated 8. One didn't have an egg in it. Do you know if it's normal to leave the ones that are too small?

So I'll shoving bullets up my backside from tomorrow night but I've got a ridiculous supply of progesterone because I thought I was pregnant on my last froxen cycle and so boought the whole supply. If I'm lucky enough to get a positive, i might continue the progesterone for a couple of days just to make dure it sticks.

As for hubby, he contented himself with the alcho rub for the whole morning. Why does he find it so fascinating??


HH Good luck for Monday. I'll be there for transfer myself so here's hoping monday is a lucky day (excuse the pun)

Chin up Helen x

Best wishes to everyone else


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Lou and Sho

Wishing you both lots of luck for Monday, plenty of rest this weekend  


The last couple of days have been hard, DH has been a rock and i know i am completely leaning on him at the moment to get me through the next few days. 

i had to go back to the clinic for another blood test today, the hard part is saying i am in for my 5th pregnancy test when i know that i am no longer pregnant...well doctor Hardy called this afternoon to say my HCG is starting to go down and i started bleeding this afternoon, so they have asked me to go in again next friday to check the HCG has gone to zero before they will schedule a review appointment.

I feel as if i am at a crossroads in terms of my next steps, i need a few months to physically and emotionally feel better but i am not sure whether to stick with HH or try a different clinic who might have a different approach to immune issues. I have been looking at some of the other threads and it is all so confusing...

well i hear tomorrow is sunny so enjoy the sunshine 

love reenaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Reena

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so low, but it completely understandable. these thingstake time to get over, so take it, and lean on your husband, lean on eachother.
I hope you feel better soon


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone, hope all having a nice saturday.

Sho - I was really sorry and surprised to hear about your bad sedation with your EC - that must have been awful for you.  I just assumed that they would look at your notes and give you the same dose.  When I had my last EC I couldn't feel a thing and was totally out of it so was hoping for a similar experience again if we get that far.  Well done for 7 eggs - I hope they are busy fertilizing right now - I don't know why they wouldn't aspirate all your follies though.  Did they give you a reason??  Also, what is this alcho rub thing!!??

Katie - Loved the daisy!!  Hope you are getting on alright with your interview prep.  Luckily I don't have to talk to large groups of adults often (am primary school teacher) and the thought terrifies me!  Did you see the Apprentice last week where they had to present to a whole room of people?  I am sure you will be great.  I read that for your ET your DH wasn't with you - I just assumed they had to be.  My DH should really be at a conference in the US around the time of EC and we were wondering if he could fly out on that day or the day after and I took a friend with me for ET.  Would HH allow this do you think?  I hope you have had lots of special memories of your mum today xx

Helen - know what you mean about cat hair!!  We have two cats Bean and Olive and Bean is currently on a fat cat diet.  He is very unhappy with it and cries for food constantly!

I hope everyone else is taking care of themselves.  I am sort of looking forward to my scan on Monday but obviously apprehensive.

Lots of luck to everyone

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm back from hols. Would definitely recommend a 2 week holiday for anyone who wnats to 'get away from it all'. I feel really refreshed now. Have not been on the board for about 3 weeks so have a lot of catching up to do.
Reena - very sorry you've had to go through so much  
Katie - send me your link. I'll sponsor you. Did you ever get your smart car ?
Sarah- all set for your op on Monday? Best  wishes
Will try my best to catch up on everyone


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Reena, hope you are feeling a little better.  i cant imagine what youve been through.  Hope you and DH are looking after each other  

Just a quick one to wish lots of luck for our Monday girls ( me included!) 
    
Here's Hoping - hope you get that BFP!  
Sho, good luck for ET!
Lou Jane, good luck with your scan! 
Katie, good luck with the interview! 

rachel, hope you are surviving the 2WW,  

Helen and Sophia hope you are surviving the DR and not going too crazy  

Zora, great to have you back, sounds like the holiday was just what you needed.  Good luck for your appointments this week - Wed? 

Katie, had to laugh at your last post - kept thinking it must be an April Fool but too late!! 

Hope everyone else doing well.  
Think Im all ready for Monday - got the magazines,slippers and comfy knickers so think im all set!

Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lou have you noticed when you go in for ec or et, there are bottles of alcho rub for the use of by your bed. My husband is fascinated by the way it evaporates immediatelt, and plays with it the whole time. It keeps him happy the poor dear. These things are stressful but it makes me laugh. I'm most annoyed about the sedation mainly because I think these things should be pain free to avoid stress. I mean you don't expect a needle going through your vagina wall into you ovaries to be pain free, hence the need for sedation. I was completely out of it last time, as were the other women on Friday so i may be taking it further after pregnancy test day. I don't want it to get too much in my head and upset me at the mo.

As for me...it's official I'm going mad  I'm glad I didn't get a phone call yesterday morning so I can assume at least one has fertilised. I haven't had a problem with that before unlike one of the poor women there on friday who said she was delighted with the two eggs she got but wouldn't get excited because none fertilised last time. That really put me in my place!!
I was a bit worried yesterday I had some period pain and convinced myself I was about to bleed, had a bath and felt fine afterwards. 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow but as ever absolutely terrified about "that phonecall" IYKWIM.

Good luck for monday sarah. My fingers are crossed for us both xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck on Monday girls. Fingers crossed for all of you.

Nice to hear from you Zora, you sound nice and relaxed. Do you have a plan for what you are doing next? Did you decide on lister?

It is good to have DH back and I think Sylvester missed him too. He likes to sit on a shelf and watch DH potter in the greenhouse. But today they had a bit of a barney as Sylvester jumped up and knocked over a pot with a bean seedling in it. They had fallen out when I arrived. Poor Sylvester.

I am really struggling with increasing my water intake. I dont drink much usually so I thought I should start early. Its very dificult. Apart from that I am fine and no probs yet with d/regging.


Helen


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Just a quickie!  
Katie - Thanks for the bunnies!!  Hope you love your new car and have taken it for a spin.  Good luck for the interview.

Welcome back Zora glad to hear you are well.

Good luck tomorrow to Sho (I will definitly pay more attention to what around me when I do in for EC!!), Sarah and HH.

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sho good luck for ET. Can't say I've ever noticed the alco rubs !!  
HH- wow things have moved along. Really hope you get that awaited BFP. 
I've got an appointment at HH on Wed  to discuss possible myomectomy  
Sara hope all goes wel for you tomorrow and you will have moved on another large step
Loujane -good luck with your scan.
Helen glad your DH is back and all is well with D/R
Katie-let me know when you get the 'baby' car and don't forget to send me the sponsorship link
Vicky,Betty and Shamrock hope all is well. 
Shamrock don't know if you still got to St. Albans hosp but I'll be around there next week as mum is having knee op .
Reena thinking of you. 
Sophia glad to see you back.Good luck


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Just a quick note to wish all the Monday girls lots of luck for today, lets hope for some more BFPs.

Zora, nice to hear from you, how was your holiday?

Katie - hope your interview goes well today

I am back to work tomorrow which i think in a way will be good for me to focus on something else.

still taking things a day at a time..

love to everyone and lots of       for todays ladies

love reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the positive vibes, I appreciate it. Well I started off being a bit disappointed and upset. As you know we got 7 eggs. They used 6 and 4 fertilised. I was upset by that purely because I had so many last time, and the lower dose of FSH was meant to improve things but this was a bit worse. Of the 4 that fertilised, one was on the way out, 1 was 4 cells 2 were 7 cells, and those three were graded good. I got a bit annoyed because I was asking for the grade and the doctor was just saying good and that the grading system had changed and was more complicated. SO now I'm more annoyed at this stage. I think sometimes doctors in general think you can't handle or process information, but I'd rather know for better or worse. Anyway.... we get up stairs and I'm 3rd on the list and as usual th need to use the toilet with me comes ,  on like a light switch. One minute I'm desperately trying to fill up and the next I have to go NOW!!. So I get into the room and low and behold, they've only gone and divided minutes before I got there and so we put back 2 8 cell embryos and I asked about the grade and she said very good- grade 2 plus on the new system whatever that means. So here's to the wait. I'm in on Friday 14th April. A year and one day after my brother was murdered, so hopefuly I can bring some good news to the family.

I hope it went well today sarah xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Katie

I don't remember the embryologists name, but my husband recognised her from our last cycle which was frozen. she was fine really, my coplaint if I have one was with the doctor who I think is called Dr Hardi. Perfectly civil, but perhaps lacking in the human touch. She has done some of my scans before, and a bit"down to business" if you know what I mean. Having said that, when I reminded her that I have had one or two problems getting the catheter through the cervix before,and she actually prempted me and said the embryos would definitely not come out of the incubator intil the dummy was in and the catheter, then they would get the embryos, which was good because I had a bit more confidence in her then. She did a good and relatively pain free job which is good. 

As for the embryos, maybe they were listening to me from the ward. I was shouting at the to divide, so hopefully I will have well behaved children.

On a lighter note. We put loads of parking on the car just in case, and managed to get out with two hours left on the car, so my husband gave the ticket to a yong woman struggling with a pushchair. Hopefully karma will be on our side and the Gods will give us at least one of these clever and wonderful potential babies.


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Well done on the 2x 8cell embies! That's brilliant news! I had no idea about your brother - so as you say, karma should be on your side.

Well, my first IVF came to an end on Saturday when AF arrived and I did a HPT which was -ve. So I really wasn't expecting very much from today's blood test. As expected, it was a BFN.  

I was a bit teary and sad on Saturday. But the whole way through, I was very realistic about the chances of it working/not working and kept remembering that the odds were 25%, so I'd have to be a very lucky girl for it to work. But I still kept hope that it was possible!

So I'm not surprised or feeling depresed. We have lots of nice things planned, including holidays, until we go for the next cycle, hopefully July/August. I'm going to make sure that my alcohol and caffeine levels remain low - and hope to improve my nutrition as well.

Thank you so much to all of you for your advice and help as my first IVF would have been much harder without you.

Wishing you all lots more success than I've had today      

LoL
HH xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

DD asleep so get a chance to make some phone calls and do some posting!

HH - so very sorry that today has not brought good news. Glad you have things to cheer you up coming up in the next months. It is a horrible thing to go through.

Sho - I'm not so keen on Dr Hardi - I had her for my scan to confirm my miscarriage from my FET - totally unsympathetic.  Glad you got your embies safely on board and they were dividing away whilst waiting for you to get to the head of the queue. I have never really asked about grading myself beyond the excellent/good/average they tend to use. Best of luck for the next 2 weeks and try and stay sane!! I hope that the 14th brings you excellent news.

Katie - hoped you knocked them dead with your presentation.

Reena - nice to hear from you. Hope work provides a welcome distraction. I think time will help you decide what to do next. Have your review appointment when you feel up to it, maybe get a second opinion - a lot of people seem to find it helps a lot even if the advice is the same, do some extra tests if you want - a blood test is so much less to go through than a cycle but don't feel rushed. Hope you get to relax over the Easter holiday.

Zora - where did you go on your holiday? Was it a beach holiday or something else? Sounds like it was good to have got away. I went to Sicily very soon after my m/c and it really helped to be far away and having a lovely time.

Helen - I found that water intake was easy in the office as the air con just leaches it back out but at home at the weekend was a nightmare.  I ended up getting loads of different cordials just to make it more palatable. 

Sarah - I hope that everything has gone well today.

Loujane - hope that the scan went well too.

Rachael , Sophia - hope you are both OK.

Vicky, Shamrock - hope you are both blooming!

Hello to everyone else too.

I'm busy with the hideous paperwork and organisation for selling our house and buying a new one. Now I know why we haven't moved for 14 years! Pregnancy wise I am still dog tired but much less nauseous (which panicked me to start with but it tends to tail off so have decided it is nothing to worry about). I am also beginning to show which is crazy at 10w - appparently it is because it is the 2nd. I tried to book a nuchal before Easter so I felt able to tell people over the holidays (assuming all was still ok) but they wont do one before 11 w+3 and I miss it by a day. I may have to zip in for another regular scan just to make sure before the NHS nuchal after Easter. My due date is 30/10 2 days after DD's 3rd birthday!

Love
Betty x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all

Can't believe that I have just stumbled across you.  I was busy typing into google for Hammersmith's website and one of the options led me to you lovely ladies.  I wished I had found you sooner!.  I am new to this BB so am still trying to work it all out.  And I need to catch up with you all if I am to offer you any kind of useful support. But some info re me.  I'm 39 (40 in June - yikes!), DH 40, we have been ttc for 4 years.  After almost 2 years with St Mary's -cycle monitoring, clomid, lap, dye & hyst, finally referred to Hammersmith with pretty much unexplained IF (although mild endo & then discovered problems with DH s/c).  First IVF/ICSI last September 05- BFP - m/c at 10 weeks.  Currently on second cycle, day 5 stims so was expecting to go in for day 9 scan Friday but have received call asking me to go for bloods & scan in the morning as things are progressing quickly.  Suspect they may lower my puregon (currently 250iui, was on 300iui last time).  Feel alot older & wiser this time around. Not terrified of the 2ww (yes you can quote me on that in a couple of weeks time  ).  I am more terrified that IF I get through that successfully, of the bit after - the "awaiting scans".  Previously I had absolutely no idea things could go so horribly wrong.  I was on cloud nine after the bfp.  But soon came down to earth at the 6w scan when no heartbeat was found.  We had to go back at 7w still no hb or fp but the sac had doubled.  Went back again for an 8w scan where Dr Meridis said this would pretty much be it, whatever we see today...... and finally we get the most beautiful flashing heartbeat.  I could've kissed him!.  Of course we had to go back for one more scan the following week before I could be signed off.  At 9w5d the hb had disappeared and I was told to prepare for m/c.  If it hadn't happened naturally then I was to come back in a weeks time for ERPC.  At 10wks I m/c'd.  It was absolutely awful and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  I felt down for a long time after.  I wanted to start cycling as soon as I could as I felt this might give me something to focus on.  But Mr Magara was adamant that I had to wait 3 A/F's plus m/c.  So here I am.
I'm sure I don't have as much experience as many of you but what little I do have I am willing to share    if you'll have me?

Lots of love
C
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome Charlie. 

I had to go in for scans a bit more often this time as well. back and forth like a yoyo. Good luck  for a sucessful pregnancy this time!! I hope we can offer you some support


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Katie - congratulations      

Sho - sounds like your follies are great and you have done as much as you can so try to take it easy now.  I'm sure it is the quality the counts at the end of the day, better to have two good quality ones than 6 not so good ones I reckon.

Charlie - welcome - what a nightmare you have been through - you will get lots of support here.

HH - I am really sorry it didn't work for you - I was really thinking of you today  .  you are being very strong about it all.  

I have been very positive about it all, enjoying the thought that I might be prenant and looking after myself.  But now it is the week of the test and I am petrified.  All the memories of all the other failures have come back and the thought of this not working when you have seen the embryos and looked at the picture of them a million times is just so difficult.  I was doing well with the waiting but now I just can't stand it!!  Started hunting around for a pregnancy test that I may have forgotten about just now but I couldn't find one.  Help!!


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Sho - meant to say embies!  am losing my mind as am in a tiz


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear HH

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs         

i think lots of self-pampering is in order for you.

Katie - well done with job, that's fantastic news

Charlie - welcome on board, i dont know what i would have done without this site and these ladies

Becky - good to hear from you

hope all the other ladies are well, Sho, that's great news re your follies hope you are now relaxing

love reena.


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Awful Day. 
Late again, traffic was terrible. I'm on day 28 and 2 weeks have been twice daily. I've gone for my scan today and my cysts are still a fair size, so will be having them drained tomorrow.  After the scan got to work late, went absolutely berserk at my DH (stress getting to me, told him he's got no interest in this cycle, and I'll make an appointment when his sample is required).  Left work and forgot the brand new works about VB Scripting in the lav's on the way out.  Right now all I want are those books, and I'd love to drive back to the office to get them, but as DH is still as work (probably a wise move) and my DD is sleeping I can't do anything, but I know that if I had them I would feel soooooo much better.  I've also just lost this post, so really wanna ball.
So now just waiting for the bottle to chill, glass is at the ready, maybe it'll help with the hot flushes.
ABSOLUTLEY P***ED OFF with the whole thing.

I'm sorry for the rant.

Sho :-  Thats fantastic, keep well on your 2WW

HH:- Sorry about this cycle.  Its nice that you have things to put your mind too at the moment.

Charlie:- Hi  as you've seen this is a great place for support or to have a mega rant 

Katie:- Congrats,  I'm trying to change my direction, I'm currently on a secondment (explains the VB scripting) really enjoying the challange.  Probaly about the only thing keeping me sane( and thats hnginf by a thread)

Reena:- really nice to here from you gal.

Hello to evenyone else.

Off to eat, nothing after 12pm.

Sophia xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

HH, so sorry to hear your news.    However realistic you are about the chances of success it is still a big blow to get that BFN.  Thinking of you, hope you and DH looking after each other.  

Sho, good luck for the 2WW!   Glad you have nicely dividing embies on board,  despite the evasive embryologist/docs.  hope you are puting your feet up now.   
didnt realsie we had another Sarah on the board, got me confused with the posts!!) 

Sophia, so sorry you had such a bad day yesterday.  hope all goes well today and you can get those cysts removed and get on with your cycle  

Congratulations katie thats great news! 

My op went fine yesterday although still feeling completely zonked and very sore. Mr Trew clipped right tube so this should help with hydrosaplinx and increase my chances of IVF working next time.  He didnt mention doing any laser of the endo so think there wasnt much he could safely - got our follow up on Friday so will ask then when hopefully my head will be clearer. 

Hope everyone else Ok.  Off back to bed now!
Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone & thanks for the warm welcome

HH - so sorry to read about your BFN.   

Katie - Congrats on the new job  When do you start?

Sho - What fantastic embies you must have, dividing minutes before ET.  Hope you are taking it easy  

Rachael - Sending you lots of   for your test.  When's the official date?  Will you succumb to the evil pee sticks  

Hi Sophia & Reena   - how are you both feeling today?

Shamrock - Hope the cysts have all gone now and you are resting up before stims  

Sarah - glad the op's out of the way and wishing you a speedy recovery 

As for me, I am just getting more confused.  It seems to be feast or famine.  Having spent what felt like an eternity d/ring (it was only 3 weeks ) I got the call yesterday pm from my day5 bloods and was told to come this morning for scan & bloods.  It turns out that things are now happening too quickly!!  Could see 8 follies (4 in each - didn't ask the size) and also spotted on the scan sheet that yesterday's e2 was 1197 (what does that mean?).  Suffice to say have been told not to take today' s jabs, wait for a call, expect to be rescanned tomorrow with possible EC on Friday (Day 9 - how does that work!!!)  

Lol
C
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi folks

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Well so far sa good. I actually feel fine. I did nothing yesterday, just relaxed. I've been trying visualise as per colonel zita, and although I hate to admit it, I think it might be working. I can picture the 8 cell embryos turning into the morula and beginning to settle in. Visualise visualise visualise. I decided against the asprin, but am really going for it in terms of protein, relaxation and water. 

Rachael  i totally sympathise with you. At this stage I'm fine, but i know how I was on my last two cycles. Honestly I think if I'd been to see a psychologist I would have been committed. Talk about snappy and unfocussed. I really couldn't think about anything else. I think my problem came because i was getting stressed about the fact that I was stressed IYKWIM. This time round I have decided that obviously it will be on my mind and to go with that rather than obsess about the fact that it is. So far (and it is early days), because of this new strategy, I, not thinking about it as much and dare I say it am enjoying the fact that they are on board and that I might be pregnant. See if that helps hun

Charlie...full steam ahead!!! Wow I didn't have those kind of levels until my penultimate bloods and scan. My final test I was on 2267 or something similar so it could be all go for you early next week unless the slow you right down. Good luck and fingers crossed for you.

Sarah  I hope that sorts out your probs and you get lucky on your next attempt. Funny Mr Trew is my consultant as well and he has never seen my bits and pieces unlike every other doctor in that place!! 

Sophia  Try to stay calm. Stress is not good. Have a good shout or a cry and then a hot bath and relax. I hate days like those. I'm sure your husband is interested he propably does what mine does and think that by staying detached (for want of a better word) that he can remain strong for me, but in actual fact I would prefer he to get emotionally involved with me. He's learnt his lesson now and cries along side me!! Good luck with getting those pesky cysts under control x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all

Quick update from me, just received call.  Bloods today (day 6) 1992.  Looks like I will be in for EC on Fri (day 9).  Which is a bugger as DH is working (we had planned on next Friday), asked if we could do Saturday and Dr Hardi thought that might be too late!!!! So am waiting for embryologist to call re sample options - could do without the stress!!!!

Sho - Glad to hear you are relaxing.  I had a hynotherapy CD personalised for me to help me relax, it is really good (apart from when DH sneaks into the bedroom to get something, tries not to disturb me and which of course has the opposite effect and consequently I jump out of my skin as I realise that someone is in the bedroom and I am not quite conscious and so unaware who that is and so he ends up scaring the sh*t out of me,   )
Do you go to the fertility  (aka ZW) clinic?  What do you think?  

lol

C
xx

lol


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

charlie  i don't go to her clinic although I have one of her "books" Fertility and Conception and to be fair there is a lot of really useful stuff in it, regarding tests and levels and the actual process of IVF which was very helpful to me as we were beginning, but as for her lifestyle stuff, I think she's mad. And far too rigid. I believe a little of what you fancy cheers you up!!!


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello everyone - thanks for the nice words Sho.  I did feel until yesterday that it was great to have them on board and I enjoyed the thought I might be pregnant - that is definitely the best way of going about things.  I hope you are taking it nice and easy.

Well, I didn't make it to test day, I'm afraid.  AF came today and I left work and came straight home and have been very tearful and down ever since as you can imagine.  My lovely embies tried hard but they just didn't make it this time.        

I have just spoken to one of the nurses who said carry on with the pessaries just in case.  She was very nice, saying that it was really encouraging that I had been pregnant before, it was just in the wrong place.  She also said that it doesn't often work for people the first time and the chances increase with future goes at it.  That made me feel better.  I know it was only my first go but obviously it reminds you of all the other dissappointments along the way.  

I will be ok and will give it another go.  I have already booked to see Mr Lavery (I used to see Mr Magara but a friend really likes Mr Lavery so I am going with him).  We will see him on 5th May and take it from there.

I still have a lot of crying to get out of my system but am trying to think of all the good things, which are: lovely DH; will get fit / lose weight and enter half marathon; have got a girly weekend in New York in May; can do lots of digging in my allotment and garden.  It will be alright. 


xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Rachael

I know this may sound strange but i had bleeding and still got a positive (which has now become a negative, or probably will be when i go in on friday for what feels like my millionth hcg test, excuse exagerration!)

It is true in that the first attempt they obtain a lot of useful info re how you respond to the drugs etc, so stay positive as you are see what Mr Lavery has to say, i see him too and really like his straightforward approach.

Hope all you other ladies are well, today was my first day back and didnt sleep last night as couldnt believe i was going back to work minus my embies. Well, it was actually really nice to see everyone and at least for a few hours not to think about what's happened recently

speak soon

love reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok I'm starting to panic. I've had some nasty cramps today. I can't be over yet can it?


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Reena, I am starting to feel better already and think that all the preparation I did in terms of accupuncture etc means that I have a better attitude to it all now and am not so hard on myself. It is quite a full on painful AF so I am being realistic about the chances of still getting a positive. I know what you mean about all the blood tests.  After my ectopic I had to go in for about 5 blood tests to make sure I was definitely not pregnant, or so it seemed to me!  It was really difficult as each time I went in I would have to say to the nurse why I was having another test.  They were all lovely about it though.  

It is good you are back at work and you only have to do a few days and then it is the weekend and then next week is a short week too.  Can't wait to get in the garden at the weekend - v. good therapy! I am growing lots of lovely organic veg  

I have an appointment with my accupuncturist tonight - I was going to skip it but I feel like it will probably do me the world of good so I am going to go.

Thanks again to all of you girls on here.  I will stay in touch on the board even though nothing much will be going on with me for a while.

Sho - try not to worry.  I know I got a negative but the day after ET I had some really quite painful cramps that went away the next day.  If you think about all the prodding around you have been subjected to it is not surprising that you will get some twinges.  Also, the nurse said to me after ET that I may get some cramps and it was just my ovaries settling down from all the stimulation. Get yourself nice a comfy on the sofa with your feet up and just think about your embies getting settled in  

x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Rachael -    So sorry to read your news.  I am pleased that you are going to give it another go as it is true that the more cycles you have the higher the success rate.  Sending you lots of  . 

Reena - I hadn't realised what an awful time you have had and that you are still having to go in for blood tests.  How do you manage to stay sane?  I hated going to the waiting room when I knew my p/g was over.  Everything always seems to take so much longer.  The delays were longer.  My name kept getting missed off the list!  You have got my utmost admiration for your strength at this time 

Sho - I absolutely agree with Rachael it is very common to get cramps/twinges the days immediately following EC/ET, the ovaries have been pummelled.  Try not to worry (ridiculous I know).  

Does anyone know or have any views on HCG doseages??  I only ask cause a friend of mine asked for an increase in hcg from 10,000iu profasi on her first cycle which had 33% egg/follie ratio to 15,000iu pregnyl on her second cycle on which the ratio improved to 66%.  Do you think that there is anything in it?  

lol
C
xxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back into work today.  I went to see my accupuncturist and described how my period was as it hadn't really got into full flow and stopped hurting so much.  She did a treatment assuming that I was having a potential miscarriage, which, if nothing else, made me feel a lot better.  Hhowever, I am being realistic about this - it feels like a period to me and it is heavier today. Feel so sad and quite empty if you know what I mean. I would much rather be pregnant but in a way, I am looking forward to a break from it all and to doing a few normal things.  When you get to the end of a cycle you realise how long it is!

Katie - come on AF!! Sounds like it is on its way and it won't be long for you now.

Sho - hope you are ok?

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hope everyone is well - I've been having a bit of a mare with the computer (or my use of it) over last couple of days as I lost both of the posts that I had written.  Not sure waht I was doing!

Sarah - I'm glad your op went well!

Sho - Hope your lovely embies are getting nice and comfy! I agree with all that's been said about those twinges.

Katie - Well done on your contract!  You go girl!!

Reena - I hope they are looking after you at work.

Welcome Charlie!

Rachael - I was sorry to hear your news.  I think you will really like Dr Lavery.  I've always found him very approachable and he doesn't talk to us like we are stupid.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

My scans haven't been as good as I'd hoped.  I went for another today and it looks like I will have 5 follies for EC on Monday.  I did have another 2 that seemed to have stopped growing at 8mm and another 3 that are very mini.  I've been quite disappointed as I'd hoped the third extra puregon would have made a difference but looks like will end up with less.  We only fertilized one out of six last time so finding it hard to be positive this morning.  I need to go for another scan on Friday.

Lou xx (let's see if this works!!)


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hurray it worked!!!!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost there Lou just one more scan. Someone on this board told me when I was a bit down that sometimes some of the follies can have an extra growth spurt which did happen.     
Rachael thinking of you  
Sho hows it going ?
Sarah hope you are recovering speedily
Saw Mr. Trew today and looks like I'll be going ahead with the myomectomy. 
Hi to everyone else
Katie sorry missed your call


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Rachael, thinking of you, i have had that numb and empty feeling for the last week, felt really low and convinced that this will never work to today starting to feel less empty and beginning to think positively again...maybe its the sunshine...


Lou, stay positive - i had the same happen on the friday told i would need another week before ready for EC and by the monday was told i had a growth spurt over the weekend and was ready for EC on wednesday! Also, i thought being on a higher dose of puregon would give me loads of eggs but didnt, just remember you really only do need 1!!

sending you  a grow follies dance!         

zora, nice to hear from you, have you been told when you will be ready for your op?


Sho - hope all ok and you are relaxing, its hard not to read too much into all the symptoms, i was the same.

well yesterday everyone was very good at work and today am working from home (hence this post!) and then tomorrow back to work which crazily is helping to keep me occupied and stop my mind wandering....

take care everyone

lol reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lou I agree with Reena, you never know what can happen in a dhort space of time, and the larger dose may have improved the quality. It's hard not to be disappointed I was as well this time. I think we associate success with quantity which is not true all the time.

Reena I'm glad you're getting back to some sense of normality.

As for me, much less in the way of cramps today. One or two very mild ones. It was quite severe yesterday and I thought it was all over. This morning I went to the loo and I think there was a tiny bit of dark blood there. I'd love to think I was implantation but highly unlikely given that today is only day 6 of the embryos lives. I suppose the main thing is I feel better than yesterday. But OMG have I got sore boobs. Damned progesterone!!!!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I could do with a bit of advice please.  I'm starting treatment with the Hammersmith this cycle.  Tomorrow will be my day 1.  I'm on 21 day long protocol.  I don't know if I need a FHS test.  What is the best way to find out please?  Should I call the Hammersmith and ask to "speak to a nurse"?

Ta Very Much.
Clairol.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Trying to be a bit less of a FF junkie and also back full on at work again so less time but thinking of you all..
Sho I had a tiny bit of blood when I went to the loo late on the Sunday evening after ET on the Thursday - I am pretty sure in retrospect that it was implantation as when I went for my test my levels were high enough that Dr Merides thought it was twins.... fingers crossed (the EC had been Tuesday so only 5.5 days after fertilisation....)
Zora - any idea when your myomectomy will be?
Not long now Lou - I had an unexpected growth spurt with my follies..... but as we all keep saying you only need one good one - bit like DHs really and God knows I had some duff DPs before my lovely DH - maybe its the same with eggs 
Reena -thinking of you - it sounds really tough having to keep going back  Big 
and big hug to you too Rachel.
Charlie - welcome
Shamrock and Betty - how are you doing?
Sarah - is it this Friday you go in for your follow up?
HH really sorry for your news
Katie - how is the car
I have my nuchal fold scan on Friday and getting rather wired - this was the scan that last time I had it discovered that the baby had died 4 weeks earlier but not come out  so feeling anxious about that and also about the results and whether I will need amnio or CVS - trying to be in the moment and remember that I don't know yet but finding it hard and imagining the worst........please let this one stay and be healthy.....
Sending you all   and hope you are enjoying the  
much love
Vicky x
Clairol - I had to go in on Day 2 for a blood test- I would definitely give them a call tomorrow.  Good luck.


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

everyone, hope you are all well


Clairol - I had to have day 2 blood tests on both my LP cycles and have checked the notes given to me by the clinic and it definitely says to have a blood test on day 2.  Suggest you turn up at the clinic in the morning and get your bloods done to be on the safe side.

Vicky - all the best for the scan on Friday.  It sounds as though you had a truly awful time at your last 12 weeks scan.  I am sure that everything will be fine.  When did you last have a scan?  Have you been getting much m/s?

Lou - on my last cycle my follies stopped and started growing all the time.  They seem to like a little rest and then have a little growth spurt.  Sending you lots of follie growing vibes  ~~~~++++++~~~~~.  What time is your scan on Friday?

Reena - glad to hear that you were feeling a little better today.

Sho - I agree with Vicky it could be implantation.  Also agree re your approach to ZW,  "everything in moderation INCLUDING moderation" 

Katie - how are you today?  Thanks for adding me to the hall of fame, but can you change it to EC.  Also better change it to Monday.  Getting really confused now.  Had further scan & bloods today, and after follies were measured was told that would be definitely coming in for EC Friday (apparently once 3 get to 18mm then EC is booked?!) Anyway to further confirm was given prescription for Ovitrelle, antibiotics & cyclogest.  However call this afternoon says to continue taking injections and come for another scan & bloods on Friday.  Apparently Mr Magara & Mr Trew when reviewing the file said no to Friday EC, blood not high enough (was 2400 today). So am not sure about anything now.  Was told on phone that it would definitely be Monday, but now I won't believe it until after my Friday pm phone call.  DH has given up trying to rearrange his diary & mine is a lost cause.  It just goes to show that we cannot control this process it totally controls us !!! 

Lots of love to all the Hammersmith ladies

C
xxx 

lol


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for your help with my question about 2 day bloods!

Charlie T - wishing you lots of luck with EC!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there

Vicky thanks for the info regarding the blood thing. Again, I feel pretty good today. I notice that I tend to have the cramps more towards late evening (except on Tuesday when I was freaking out). Has anyone else noticed that there twinges seem timed? As for you missy, stay positive. IT s highly unlikely that you could have that much bad luck twice. I.m sure you'll be fine. good luck!

Charlie you must be excited about your egg collection even if it has been a bit on off. I'm sure the consultants will make the best decision for you. I bet they want to keep you going for a bit longer to get better quality eggs, and to let the smaller ones catch up a bit x

Clairol I hope your first cycle is a lucky one


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Hope you all enjoying this lovely sunshine  

Sho, glad to hear you are feeling good - i think the 2ww is a real rollercoaster - try to keep on the up! 

Clairol, welcome back to the board.  Hope that FSH was all Ok and that you are all set for jabbing today! 

Wishing lots of luck for tomorrow for our Friday girls!     

Rachel - will be thinking of you, try to stay strong  

Vicky, I know you must be anxious but am sure everything will be just fine

Lou good luck for your scan - hope those follies have had that extra growth spurt 

Charlie, welcome! Hope things are clearer tomorrow and are all set for EC on monday - i have had to learn with my cycles that its not worth trying to plan anything with this IVF - just take each day as it comes! wishing you lots of luck 



HH, how are you doing?  Are you back to work? 
Reena, hope work is continuing to be a bit of a distraction for you too 

Zora, hope you managed to juggle all your appointments yesterday.  sounds like it went well with Mr Trew yesterday.  Any timescales for the myomectomy? 

Sophia, how are things with you?  Hope that you had those cysts aspirated ok and can get back on track with your cycle? 

Helen, how are you? hope the DR is going ok and not too many side effects.  when do you go in for your scan? 

Katie, all set for your next cycle?  when does the new job start? 

Hope all our mummies to be - Betty, Wendy, Cheery, Shamrock -doing well 

hello to anyone else ive missed. 

Im doing fine - thanks to those who asked, I have been a bit zonked out and sore but feeling lot better today and have managed to get out and enjoy this lovely weather.  Should be well enough for work on Monday (unfortunately ) Follow up with Mr Trew tomorrow so going to do my list of questions this afternoon 

Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Good to hear you feeling ok Sarah. I hope tomorrow is fruitful with Mr Trew

Rachael, we havent heard from you for a few days. Hope you are ok. I am sure all the HH girls are all thinking of you.

Sho, are you at work during your 2ww or relaxing (?!) at home?

Sophia, I hope things are a bit less hectic for you. How are the cysts?

Clairol, its here at last!! Hope your 1st injection went smoothly today. 

Hi Katie, what great news about the interview and that they told you so quickly without lots of draging it out. When do you start?

HH, Reena, Zora hope you are ok. Are you back from hols to reality with a bump Zora?
AF

I am fine, thanks for asking girls. No real probs with side effects... and we are using the right needles! Baselien scan in on the 11th. I am feeling a little anxious that it may not have worked again but nothing we can do but wait and see. AF is here so thats one milestone ticked off.

Hansn't today turned out to be beautiful and sunny. Sylvester is full stretch on the floor lying a pool of sunshine. Oh to be a cat!

Good luck, Friday girls

Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah

I always make a list of questions. I think it's really important to do that. But no matter what, i always remember something in the car on the way home 

Helen I am indeed at work   It sucks. All I want to do is KEEP STILL!! Having said that work is a distraction to it all. I remember panicking about my suppression scan as well because my period was late, and I thought it might delay things, because I think you have to go back in a week  don't you which obviously is a very long time on the IVF wheel.

At the risk of sounding absolutely revolting, has anyone noticed a kind of discoloured discharge during the big wait and is it a good sign I look for signs in anything. At the moment just boobs, cramps and worry!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey there ladies

Katie - there are some Law Society rules about minimum pay for trainees but I think they are pretty lousy. Hope Felix makes you happier this evening - sending   s. My two (Rosie and Jemima) are in our bad books as one of them peed on our post this afternoon - grr.

Sho - loads of creamy discharge in pregnancy is common -especially at the beginning when the mucus plug (yukk!) is being produced. Could be a good sign!

Helen - it must feel good to have got started.

Sarah - glad you are recovering from the op and that list of questions for Mr Trew is finished in time for tomorrow. 

Clairol - hope the day 2 bloods went well so you can start.

Charlie - Hello! We had the same thing with booking the latest EC and ET - as is typical EC then happened on the worst possible day and involved deeply complicated logistics involving DH getting there to do his sample and get it checked by the embryologist when they got in and me arriving late after getting DD to nursery and then having to do EC all alone followed by DH not getting there to take me home till after 5 making the nurse who stayed back all annoyed. I'm sure you will have an easier time  - well I hope so. I went to Zita West - saw her once and a nutritionist once - both useful. Had acupuncture in my last two cycles too.  All of it expensive but who knows if it helped.

Vicky - sending enormous quantities of       for tomorrow.  I am sure it will be fine for you and the bubba. You are going to a great place so you can be confident in what they tell you.  I understand about the worries though I have similar nightmares and my experience was much less traumatic than yours.  I think one of the less good things about the boards is you learn of heart rending situations you never ever contemplated which can just increase the worry in nearly all cases totally unnecessarily.

Reena - glad you are feeling more positive. The sun does help I'm sure.  There are some weird stats I've read somewhere about spring/summer cycles being more successful than autumn/winter ones - not sure the sun can have that much effect though!

Zora - Nice to see you here  - when do you think you will have the op? 

Lou - Late spurts are common so don't lose heart. Also fertilisation rates can vary a lot. My cycles have all varied fertilisation wise so the past is not necessarily a guide.

Rachael - hope you are doing OK. 

Sophia - how are you doing? 

Wendy, Cheery, Shamrock - hope everything is going well.

I'm fine - still tired but much less sick except very first thing when I get up.  Been panicking about not having had a scan for over 2 weeks now so have booked myself in for one at the Fetal Medicine Centre next week even though it is a few days early for a nuchal for one to hopefully set my mind at rest.  If it goes ok I will start telling my family at Easter and then my nuchal will be just after the Bank Holiday. Cant stop the nightmares that it has all gone wrong and I just don't know about it yet and all my symptoms are just conning me. Endlessly surfing about disaster scenarios - must stop it but it is hard. 

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there

For those ladies who know that my brother was murdered last year, his murderers were found guilty yesterday and were sentenced to 15 years min 30 years max  really pleased. My pregnancy test isthe day after the anniversay of his death so I'm praying that he is with me and sending me positive vibes. I got some lovely messages about it which is why I mention it now.

Back to business... really rolling on my coaster now. Had some more cramps yesterday, but again they tend to be in the evening and not during the earlier part of the day. I have what I call "progesterone nose". As we all know progesterone affects the smooth muscle tissue which can make you constipated, hence the early pregnancy symptoms I'm sure we're all failiar with, but did you know it can affect the smooth cartlidgey (is that a word?) tissue in the nose, hence progeserone nose! It's running away ion fact. Still crampy and feeling pretty positive, but a bit worried that my temp is not climbing. It's pretty high, but not climbing.

Betty I am sure everything will be fine, but I am well aware that we can't stop worrying about it. One nurse said to me you won't believe it's real until you have your baby in your arms and I think she was right.

Katie  i know exactly how you feel. I friend rang me up totally  out of the blue after a year of no contact to tell me she was pregnant. I feels like a horse kicking you in the stomach doesn't it. On the positive side, you got your period and things are that bit closer to success aren't they. chin up hun x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho  - I am so sorry to hear about your brother, but I am sure you are right that he is with you and he will look after you.  What a mine of information you are!  I didn't know about the progesterone nose but I do know of pg women who complain of runny noses (& itchy legs?) in their early stages.  Didn't realise that you were still at work, was that an active decision?  Sending you lots of these   

Katie - I am sorry that you were on your own last night particularly when feeling low.  I know what you mean re pg reminders.  My SIL is due 8 weeks before I was supposed to be and I have (for some inexplicable reason) always tagged her pg to mine.  Her EDD will be about 3 days before my test date on this cycle.  I hope that last night was ok?  I apologise if you think I am being nosey & please don't answer if you don't want to (sometimes I feel as though I know absolutely nothing about IVF) but why Kiev?  Is it well known for IVF procedures?

Vicky - Thinking of you today, hope all goes well  - am sure it will but sending you these anyway   

Lou - Hope your scan went well today and that your follies are coming on nicely 

Sarah - Good luck for your appt today hope you get all the answers you are looking for  

Helen - Good luck with the d/ring?  How many days have you done so far?  

Reena - How are you feeling today? Sending you some   &   to brighten your day

Betty - Completely with you on the logistics!! DH is going to have to race in with me.  Do a sample, the embryologist will have to check and then he will have to race out again.  We should be ok as long as they don't drop it! (quote embryologist).  I am sure that you wouldn't be normal if you didn't obssess about this process, you have come over so many hurdles to get this far it is only natural to worry.  Good luck with next week's scan 

As for me, had my scan this morning and sure enough there are a few follies over 20mm now so they will be well past sell by date on Monday    & have quite a few less than 10 which are apparently not viable   Still on for EC Monday subject as always to this afternoon's phone call.  Just hope that I have some follies where the eggs are goldilocks (just right)!! 

Thinking of you all

lol
C
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi charlie

thanks for your comments. No it wasn't really an active decision to continue going to work. I'm in the Army so felxibility isn't always an option. The actual treatment they are fine with in terms of days off, but I have had quite a bit of compassionate leave for my brother over the last year, and officially I'mnot entitled to any sick leave...becaause I'm not sick. the Army is very black and white. I am leaving in September mainly for this reason. Should the IVF fail this time (please God it doesn't) then I cannot see me being able to gell the two things together, and should I get lucky I want to really enjoy being pregnant and being a mother so I'd have to leave anyway. Ha!! I'm so glad you have met peple with progesterone nose, I though I was the only who knoew about it or had experienced it. 
I'm so sorry about the situation with your follicles/eggs. You never know, there maybe a few that you can use, in fact I'm sure of it. One thing, the doctor did not aspirate all of my follicles on Friday and when I asked Dr Hardi about it on transfer day, she said they don't bother with the smaller ones. If I were you, and as you say your concerned about the bigger ones being too big, I would ask them to aspirate all of them just in case there is a good one in a small follicle.  I will be in the future. without meaning to put a downer on your situation at all, I have been frustrated a number of times, that you cannot always get the treatment you need at Hammersmith when you need it. For example having to wait til monday for egg collection. Other clinic are open 7 days a week. Just me rambling. like I say, I think you may get lucky even though the cycle hasn't gone as planned.

as for me stressy as ever!!


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

hope you are all well, Vicky good luck with your scan today, Charlie good luck for EC on Monday.
thank you for the sunshine, it made me smile! sending you some good vibes for monday.

        

 
Sho, hope you are well and not going too mad on this 2ww 1 week to go.

I know what you mean re hammersmith, i would like to get a copy of my medical notes and maybe get a second opinion  by visiting a couple of other clinics, and they have quoted 40 days for me to get these! It just seems crazy. Went in today for my final HCG test as i was bleeding last week so am just waiting for call to confirm it has now become negative.

my cousin arrives from california this afternoon so off to airport to pick her up. Got through the day without crying yesterday which was an acheivement, hopefully with my cousin here will help to take my mind off things, can go crazy with the what ifs, and going over the cycle...

katie, sending you some positive vibes too and hope u r feeling better today,     

love to the other ladies as well 

reenaxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Reena

I agree that 40 days seems a bit ridiculous. I'm glad you've said that because it will make me take action if I need to sooner rather than later. I have aleady decided that if this one doesn't work that I will move clinics. The nursing is outstanding, I just wonder if the running of the clininc is the best it could be. But finges crossed for all of us there at the moment that we don't hve to cross that bridge. 

I'm glad you're beginning to feel better. Perhaps a distraction is a good thing for you x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

-------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53949.0.html


----------

